# Iceman 7 Build - It's coming together!



## Jeroenofzo

Hello dear SS.org!

Perhaps a few of you has seen it around here, but the parts i ordered are coming alot nicely, and soon i'm starting my build. Although i'm in the middle of my Exams, i will try to keep you guys posted as much as possible!

Plans​So basically i'm going to build a Iceman 7. Seems like alot of GAS for them is swarming around the forums here, so i thought posting my build coming along here would serve you well.

So, my photoshop mockup looked like this. Let's see how close i can come with actually building it. 







*Neck
*Hipshot openback tuners.
5 Piece Wenge-Purpleheart neck, aiming for a Wizzard profile.
Aluminium Trussrod cover, held down by magnets. 
13 degree headstockangle, probaly with a volute.
24 Frets, 12'' radius.
25.5'' Scale.
Ebony board.

*Body
*Ash wings.
Wood or alloy cover, not yet decided. Also sealed with magnets 
Singlestring bridges from ABM-Mueller. ( 3210b )
Dimarzio Evolution in bridge, Dimarzio Blaze in the neck. With pickup rings!
One Volume, 3 way switch.
Schaller straplocks. 
Black stained finish, with gloss top

Should i go with a veneer on the headstock?

Imagine;
This:





With this!





These devils will help me archieving my goal aswell;





Ebony fretboard, however 22 slots, LMI's mistake, they're sending me a new board for free, yahoo 






So basically this is gonna be it! Next week i'm going to get my wood lol I'm looking forward to cut the baby up and shred it apart again!


----------



## Mazzakazza

Nice - you didn't consider a baritone scale at all? 

Also, Iceman models are quite notorious for being neck heavy - you combatting that at all in your design by adding more bulk to the body or anything?

I like the stringers - neck-thru construction? Wenge/purpleheart? 

Looks a fine-ass mockup.


----------



## hufschmid

Sounds cool, good luck man


----------



## jsousa

cool idea for sure!!!


----------



## Spondus

really like the mockup


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Mazzakazza said:


> Nice - you didn't consider a baritone scale at all?
> 
> Also, Iceman models are quite notorious for being neck heavy - you combatting that at all in your design by adding more bulk to the body or anything?
> 
> I like the stringers - neck-thru construction? Wenge/purpleheart?
> 
> Looks a fine-ass mockup.



As a matter of fact, i did concider a 26.5" scale, but i prefer to stick to my primary scale with is 25.5''

My iceman 6 ( the white one ) was neck heavy, untill i bought a wide leather strap with so much friction, it sticks with the neck up.
I think my 7 will be heavier due the Ash, so i do not think i'll encounter problems there. Also the fact that the body is around 200mm longer than a normal Superstrat, it compensates a whole lot. Also a reason why not take a longer scale, it will well surpass the 1.10 meters 

It will be neckthrough yes, forgot to mention  THe combination is Wenge/Purpleheart/wenge/purpleheart/wenge.

And thanks, regarding the shoop. It helped to allow me to do my next study, wich i will learn to design stuff for mass-production, like Ikea stuff for example. Anyway! drifting off!

Thanks for the good lucks by the way


----------



## shoot2thrill

Where do you make those mockups? It would help with my guitar projects.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

I've drawn a iceman in autocad, put it in photoshop, and well, just collect images from Google and, just resizing and changing lightning untill it works with the rest.
About the wood? Same story, just get a nice grainy image from google, resize it untill it looks in scale and just fill in the outlines.

I could help you around if you want to, just to give you a idea. Just ask.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I tell you what, that thing has some mighty fine specs on it so far (though I personally wouldn't use Dimarzios).

Only thing I will say, maybe you could straighten the tuners along teh headstick more? Lengthen in like? Would reduce string friction. Not a big thing was just saying.

And I don't think you should use a headstock veneer. Let that purpleheart show


----------



## darren

Jeez... for a second there, i thought the reflections of your blinds were the ash grain! It looks awesome! 

Cool project. I like the Iceman shape, but that lower horn has always bothered me for some reason.


----------



## Apophis

Sounds awesome ) wenge neck wins of course  you will love it


----------



## Jeroenofzo

vampiregenocide said:


> I tell you what, that thing has some mighty fine specs on it so far (though I personally wouldn't use Dimarzios).
> 
> Only thing I will say, maybe you could straighten the tuners along teh headstick more? Lengthen in like? Would reduce string friction. Not a big thing was just saying.
> 
> And I don't think you should use a headstock veneer. Let that purpleheart show



Thanks man 

I don't think the headstock looks nice with the strings straight out of the nut, it looks too forced to a point to me. I like it how it is. Not much of a problem, concidering Gibsons, Deans & Schechters for example have their strings lined out the exact same way. Also the angle of the strings is the same on all of them, so it will look rather nice too.

Yeah, i'll probaly leave the veneer out, it shows nicely with the center of the body.



darren said:


> Jeez... for a second there, i thought the reflections of your blinds were the ash grain! It looks awesome!
> 
> Cool project. I like the Iceman shape, but that lower horn has always bothered me for some reason.



Hehe, the grain won't be the same ofcource, but i'm hoping for the kind of grain / finish the meshuggah iceman 8's have, it looks coooooool 
The lower horn is abit in the way when playing 22+ frets, but i'll lenghten the whole neck abit, so the neck carve will start at around the 18th/19th fret instead of the 15th wich is on my current iceman 6'er. It's necktrough (necktr00?) and therefore it will remain rather stable and it doensn't matter that much of where the heel will be.

Thanks for the cool replies so far!


----------



## AK DRAGON

Jeroenofzo said:


> Plans​So basically i'm going to build a Iceman 7.
> 
> Black stained finish, with gloss top
> 
> Should i go with a veneer on the headstock?



 for Body and Headstock Veneer's stained


----------



## Scar Symmetry

looks awesome man, make that 27" you know you want to


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

this is going to be one badass looking guitar..i mean iceman + 7 strings.whats not to like. but good luck man i cant wait to see it done!!!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Scar Symmetry said:


> looks awesome man, make that 27" you know you want to



Oh f*ck you  You're making me bi-curious
but i already re-ordered the fretboard!
what's so good about the scale?


----------



## skinhead

Awesome wood selections


----------



## Wi77iam

Good luck with the project 
tip- if you want the purple to stay purple, I suggest clearcoating it. (even though I hate gloss/clear coat, sticky as fuck for me)


----------



## Harry

Very nice so far, looks great


----------



## Andrew_B

Wi77iam said:


> (even though I hate gloss/clear coat, sticky as fuck for me)


 

you gotta let it dry first william


----------



## possumkiller

well honestly ive never found a magnet that will have any effect on aluminum. so you may want to make the trussrod cover from steel.


----------



## Mazzakazza

^Yeah. I can't believe I didn't notice that too...


----------



## snuif09

awesome idea man love the res lines going through the body.

als ie klaar is kom ik even langs ofzo xD


----------



## Jeroenofzo

possumkiller said:


> well honestly ive never found a magnet that will have any effect on aluminum. so you may want to make the trussrod cover from steel.



Hard to explain, i'm not fully grown on the idea yet, but i have thin magnets lying around that i will lay into the alloy. Alloy looks damn fine when anodised in either black or purple, and doens't pick up electromagnetical waves. So i prefer that over steel.



snuif09 said:


> als ie klaar is kom ik even langs ofzo xD


Van harte welkom!


----------



## Rick

That's gonna look great!


----------



## Fikealox

Haha, I thought it was some funky textured finish from when I looked at the thread yesterday until you said that, Darren. Whoops!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Fuck yeah, package time!






Now where can i put my knife in to tear it apart? 






Taking a guess here guys. Also, no neat army knifes, stanley knifes are the ultimate winners!






Guessing again!






Oh, look at that nifty thing!






Finally! My 32MB datasticks came in today! 






Professional packaging 






These would come in handy...






Oh, wait! It said 3210b on the package! Ah, germans can't write 'fo shit! 






My little soldiers of death, ready to be screwed on a body i haven't got yet!


----------



## Harry

Very cool


----------



## Jeroenofzo

It's raining packages these days, 






Gotfood?






Got wood! 






Clear cutting lines 






Oh no, not again...






Oh wait, this one is easier to find! 






Oh yeah, Ebony!






I got like, 2 fretboards all of the sudden 






Little rough, but it's nice looking, cant wait to glue the baby up!

I only have to wait for my tuners to come in. Waiting quite long now already. In a few days i'm going to get my wood so i'm exited !


----------



## Andrew_B

iv been staring at my single string bridges for a while now and like....
you gotta ground each one.... 
wish i had of thought about that before i built the body im putting them on lol....

so im assuming your doing a neck through?
if thats the case then place your fretboard on it and mark approx where your bridges will go and drill a hole from one side of your neck blank to the other 
(under the bridges) to run your cables through, 
then when you figure out their spacing you can drill holes from the top of your body down into the hole in your neck blank to run your ground wires  
(hopefully that made some sense... lol)

thats my 2cents lol


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Andrew_B said:


> iv been staring at my single string bridges for a while now and like....
> you gotta ground each one....
> wish i had of thought about that before i built the body im putting them on lol....
> 
> so im assuming your doing a neck through?
> if thats the case then place your fretboard on it and mark approx where your bridges will go and drill a hole from one side of your neck blank to the other
> (under the bridges) to run your cables through,
> then when you figure out their spacing you can drill holes from the top of your body down into the hole in your neck blank to run your ground wires
> (hopefully that made some sense... lol)
> 
> thats my 2cents lol



I'm glad you said that before i put everything on.
Thanks for the tip, i'll look for a nice solution


----------



## canuck brian

Looks good so far - just make sure you've got templates for everything and it'll be awesome.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Cool idea, i always loved the iceman shape


----------



## Wi77iam

Andrew_B said:


> you gotta let it dry first william


 I meant, I just don't like the feel of gloss, like my RG550RXX, gloss black finish, gets all sticky and shit. Pisses me off, and on my RG7421 I danished oiled, slick as slick can be


----------



## Andrew_B

Jeroenofzo said:


> I'm glad you said that before i put everything on.
> Thanks for the tip, i'll look for a nice solution


 
 anytime....
im looking forward to seeing what you do.. might steal your idea 




Wi77iam said:


> I meant, I just don't like the feel of gloss, like my RG550RXX, gloss black finish, gets all sticky and shit. Pisses me off, and on my RG7421 I danished oiled, slick as slick can be


 
sook.... lol
sand it off and oil it


----------



## Wi77iam

Andrew_B said:


> sook.... lol
> sand it off and oil it



 I ain't gonna do that to a reissue... maybe.. if I get angry enough at the darned gloss


----------



## Andrew_B

Wi77iam said:


> I ain't gonna do that to a reissue... maybe.. if I get angry enough at the darned gloss


 
lol give it to me.... ill put it to use


----------



## Wi77iam

go build your own guitar


----------



## Andrew_B

lol iv built a few, i have 4 or so in progress at the moment 
but theres something about ibanez guitars... they just always feel good


----------



## Wi77iam

Yeah, send me one of them aye 
I'll post some reviews and shit and try and get your name out there


----------



## Andrew_B

lol will be a good year or two before i get to that stage....
my latest 






(sorry for hijacking this thread lol... i seem to be good at that)


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Andrew_B said:


> lol will be a good year or two before i get to that stage....
> my latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for hijacking this thread lol... i seem to be good at that)



Hehe, no problem, it keeps the thread alive during parts nothing happens


----------



## Andrew_B

lol,
when you gonna get more progress done? 

i really wanna know how those bridges go


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Hopefully tomorrow my Tuners will come.
And around thursday i've got my wood.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

It's too late to take pictures over here, but i've got one of the finest pieces of ash i could find. The grain is incredible, and i've got enough for 2 guitars. Also i've picked up purpleheart and a great piece of Wenge, it's all looking great, my hands are itching 

Promised pictures will be up by tomorrow, i wanted to let you know i'm a happy person now. Unbelivable how much a simple piece of wood can statisfy a guy so much.


----------



## Andrew_B

i hate how you americans can get all the cool woods so easy....

i looked for purple heart and wenge and anything cool in australia and got nowhere... lol


PICS


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Dude, i live in europe!
he Netherlands are superb, they've got one of the biggerst Lumberyards in that part of europe. Guess i'm lucky!

Oh and Andrew, i sent you a pm for a guy that could supply you with wood in AUS.


----------



## Andrew_B

=O
hahaha! whoops.... i assumed you were an american -_-
i shall read peoples locations before i speak from now on.... lol

ahh yea, i know ormsby....
hes on the other side of the country though, postage would be the same price as the wood lol....
he has a site and sels parts and stuff though.... prices are pretty high though


----------



## Jeroenofzo

First of all, my clamps are bigger than yours! 





















Slight imperfection, but it's only 2 mm deep
















Next step is shaving, planing and cutting the woods to pieces so i can glue 'em


----------



## Cypher

Jeroenofzo said:


> Dude, i live in europe!
> he Netherlands are superb, they've got one of the biggerst Lumberyards in that part of europe. Guess i'm lucky!
> 
> Oh and Andrew, i sent you a pm for a guy that could supply you with wood in AUS.




Cool! U from Rotterdam. I actually live in Delft. Always nice to see a fellow dutchman here.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Cypher said:


> Cool! U from Rotterdam. I actually live in Delft. Always nice to see a fellow dutchman here.



Hehe, zeker weten! 

Anyway, i've printed the templates out, next week all my blanks will be shaved and cut up to useable sizes!

Little question for SS; 

Where can i find pre-slotted nuts?
Unslotted is fine too, but the slotted ones makes up for alot of hassle. I prefer graptech or any other dark colour.
White bone doesn't match too well with a dark guitar


----------



## Jeroenofzo

I'm filling my own thread 

However, i've picked up this last saturday. The site wasn't up the weekend wich explains my delay 











35 Degree bevel file, for 15 i think it was a nice deal, otherwise i had to make it myself blabla, instead i just got this. And, wow! It's a mahogany block! 










I've decided i'm going with a 16" instead of a 12". Just because i think 16" feels better. my fb is pre-radiused, however the difference is just less than a millimeter ( 0,04 Inch  ) 
Also 15, and i think it will help me alot, and maybe for future builds. its 250 mm long, Huge, in my opinion, but it works very well.

Little question about some things,
The nuts ( see above post )
And what should be the order i'll sanding my fb in?
What grit?
I was thinking about a 2k grit finish, but what's in between, i've no idea.
Mind you, the board is rather rough at the moment, so starting around 200 or something? 
Help appreciated, as well as support


----------



## Andrew_B

pre slotted nuts.... stew mac.... lmi..... your local music store may have a couple.....

the fingerboard sanding process is up to you.... 200 400 800 1000 1200 buff, or just 800 1200 buff.... 
i think sanding is more of a personal thing.... (touchy feely lol)

theres also different types of sandpaper.... remember that lol


----------



## hufschmid

Just dont use 15000 grit micro mesh 

You dont need that fret bevel file, it actually cuts more of an angle then necessary.... Just use your eyes and stay straight...

For the nut, man I think that if you are going true the building process, I think that its fair enough that you build your own nut no?


----------



## cvinos

Respect dude awesome project, and nice cake.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

hufschmid said:


> Just dont use 15000 grit micro mesh
> 
> You dont need that fret bevel file, it actually cuts more of an angle then necessary.... Just use your eyes and stay straight...
> 
> For the nut, man I think that if you are going true the building process, I think that its fair enough that you build your own nut no?



Yeah, that was the plan, however ive got no idea where to get such material  And for the bevels, i'm better safe than sorry. I don't have enough experience to do it with a pair of eyes. Atleast i think so!



cvinos said:


> Respect dude awesome project, and nice cake.



Thanks!


----------



## Andrew_B

Jeroenofzo said:


> And for the bevels, i'm better safe than sorry. I don't have enough experience to do it with a pair of eyes. Atleast i think so


 

as Patrick said, it will put too much of a bevel on the fret edges which has the ability to cause your E's to slip off the fingerboard


----------



## Elysian

hufschmid said:


> Just dont use 15000 grit micro mesh
> 
> You dont need that fret bevel file, it actually cuts more of an angle then necessary.... Just use your eyes and stay straight...
> 
> For the nut, man I think that if you are going true the building process, I think that its fair enough that you build your own nut no?



 I used to use the angled fret file like that, but now I just use my own judgement.


----------



## GazPots

Coming together nicely.



Although im jealous of the fact you know what you're doing. I'm still fannying about trying to decide what type of custom neck i want on my iceman 7.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Elysian said:


> I used to use the angled fret file like that, but now I just use my own judgement.



Ah well, maybe i'll just rough file the edges, and finish them with my own set of eyes. Ill see..



> Coming together nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> Although im jealous of the fact you know what you're doing. I'm still fannying about trying to decide what type of custom neck i want on my iceman 7.



Thanks, and well, go with the reversed in-line as it was suggested in your thread. If it was up to me atleast. You'll make it look like a regular iceman with a low B


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Okay, please welcome my 2D guitar!







EDIT: The material used is multi-Alloy. Its 0.5 mm alloy on both sides, with a layer of plastic inbetween. The overall thickness is 3mm.
This will be my drilling mold, and routing mold. Or maybe i'm just let the guitar to be routed with a CNC. I can get it done for free, it would save alot of time and reduce chance on fuckup!


----------



## Frey

Good luck, sounds like its gonna be killer.


----------



## Konfyouzd

jealous... i'm still waiting for my iceman 7... 

that headstock looks badass


----------



## hufschmid

Jeroenofzo said:


> Yeah, that was the plan, however ive got no idea where to get such material



Stewart-MacDonald: Everything for building and repairing stringed instruments!
Luthiers Mercantile International, Inc. Guitar Builder Wood and Supplies

When I started to learn how to build guitars in Red Wing, the teacher gave us some maple, we had to learn how to build nuts with that maple over and over untill it became second nature... 

I remember getting insane because he did not want us to use any belt sander, he wanted us to be able to use regular sandpaper and to learn how to do it the old way... 

But its the only way to learn, give it a try


----------



## Jeroenofzo

That's what i'd call a worthy tip!
how big were those pieces? 

And i just got the idea.. Why not make the nut out of alloy? Or brass? And just make around 30 pieces of it. Hell! i can do it for free


----------



## hufschmid

Jeroenofzo said:


> That's what i'd call a worthy tip!
> how big were those pieces?
> 
> And i just got the idea.. Why not make the nut out of alloy? Or brass? And just make around 30 pieces of it. Hell! i can do it for free



As big as a nut blank must be 

You can try brass, I tend to not use metal or bone stuff because i want the nut to be very slippery so that the string really dont have to fight when you tune the instrument....

I have my own material, about 50 pounds of it 

If this can make you happy, I would be happy to send you a free blank 

PM me your full address and i will send it out tomorrow....


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Konfyouzd said:


> jealous... i'm still waiting for my iceman 7...
> 
> that headstock looks badass



 Thanks man, i really like it too!



Frey said:


> Good luck, sounds like its gonna be killer.



Thanks!



Hufschmid said:


> As big as a nut blank must be
> 
> You can try brass, I tend to not use metal or bone stuff because i want the nut to be very slippery so that the string really dont have to fight when you tune the instrument....
> 
> I have my own material, about 50 pounds of it
> 
> If this can make you happy, I would be happy to send you a free blank
> 
> PM me your full address and i will send it out tomorrow....



Oh, that was a rather fail question 
And ah well, i could try different materials for the nut, but that sounds like a awesome idea patrick! 
Also, i mailed that adress you gave me yesterday, and i got my response in like, 2 hours! Thanks once again. Oh, and they can't really do anything about it. So i'll just let it sit there. I don't need tuners very soon, so who cares. Sent you a PM.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Little Part Update! 

Finally my tuners came in today. Looks like i have all the parts with exeption of the trussrod and finishing supplies.






















My camera is a bit low on batteries, so the macro function didn't work too well, ah, you get the picture 

The wood is being planed and shaved to usable thickness as we speak, Around next week it should be ready for a glue-up 
Ofcourse pictures will be included in the whole process. Stay tuned!


----------



## hufschmid

Hipshot


----------



## Andrew_B

good stuff man 

open back machine heads are yummy


----------



## Panterica

so 
fucking
awesome
,
is 
this 
thread


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Panterica said:


> so
> fucking
> awesome
> ,
> is
> this
> thread



Your 
reply
, 
is 
really
fucking
awesome




hufschmid said:


> Hipshot



 They look and feel real quality! Your BlackDroïd V gave me the idea to buy them.



Andrew_B said:


> good stuff man
> 
> open back machine heads are yummy



Hey thanks man, i really think it has its own look, those gears and all. Just need to watch out with headbanging with long hair lol, you dont want to be stuck in there  30.5" Scale anyone?

Anyway, i'm stuck at this point. I'm really worried about the finishing. THe time hasn't come yet, but i need to fill up the grain, then stain it. But what colour does the filler need to be? I mean, how can i get that classical Ash finish seen on tables, meshuggah Iceman, The roter guitar in ERGOTY, ah well. It's not the time to worry about it. But i am. Anyone got some tips and/or a guide?

Also, what trussrod should i get? Carbon? Steel? Two way? WIth a U-channel or not? Losing minds here


----------



## hufschmid

ok dude, I just been to the post office, your nut blank has been sent


----------



## Jeroenofzo

hufschmid said:


> ok dude, I just been to the post office, your nut blank has been sent



You probaly know this, but you're plain awesome


----------



## hufschmid

Jeroenofzo said:


> You probaly know this, but you're plain awesome



What will be plain awesome is to actually view the pics of your final guitar


----------



## Panterica

hufschmid said:


> What will be plain awesome is to actually view the pics of your final guitar



a wise man is this huffdaddy


----------



## Andrew_B

i guess i better say awesome... dont wanna be left out of the awesomness


----------



## Jeroenofzo

This is the time to be modest and all, but i'm really thinking this will turn out awesome anyhow  Thanks for the support!

Now i want to hear some opinions on my question! 



Jeroen said:


> Anyway, i'm stuck at this point. I'm really worried about the finishing. THe time hasn't come yet, but i need to fill up the grain, then stain it. But what colour does the filler need to be? I mean, how can i get that classical Ash finish seen on tables, meshuggah Iceman, The roter guitar in ERGOTY, ah well. It's not the time to worry about it. But i am. Anyone got some tips and/or a guide?
> 
> Also, what trussrod should i get? Carbon? Steel? Two way? WIth a U-channel or not? Losing minds here


----------



## Andrew_B

the meshuggah iceman is stained black with white grain is it not?

its not one of those sand blasted finishes is it?

as for a truss rod, just get the two way from stewmac with the matching router bit


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Yeah, that's pretty much what i'm aiming for.

Also, on those 2way-rods, do you need two accesable points in your neck then? How do you adjust the thing?


----------



## hufschmid

If this can be of any help / info....

On my guitars I dont compromise the strenght of the neck at the head because I install a spoke nut double way rod which is adjustable from the heel of the instrument....

So I dont route a channel at the volute part of the neck and dont remove wood in that region...

For quick and easy set up, no need for a cover etc....


----------



## Andrew_B

naa double action rods just have one access point....

as patrick sugests... the spoke shave at the base of the neck will improve headstock strength....
but for a first build, maybe stick with the original method of the adjustment at the headstock....
its a bit easier to rout...

up to you...

as for the finish... im not sure...
theres lots of ways to get different finishes...
my suggestion is ... take your offcuts of the body wood and buy some dyes and practice..... (thats why i keep my offcuts..)


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Patrick, is your adjustment point located in the neckpickup cavity? I might go for that, i'd like to keep the headstock clean.

And yeah, that's probaly what i'm going to do, i'd like to see how the purpleheart turns out with a black stain. Does a satin finish protect the purpleheart from browning?


----------



## hufschmid

Jeroenofzo said:


> Patrick, is your adjustment point located in the neckpickup cavity? I might go for that, i'd like to keep the headstock clean.
> 
> And yeah, that's probaly what i'm going to do, i'd like to see how the purpleheart turns out with a black stain. Does a satin finish protect the purpleheart from browning?



The only way to prevent purple heart wood or any other woods which can oxydize is to finish it with a lacquer...

For the rod, I cut a notch in the fingerboard... The spoke nut can be adjusted there...


More visible here...


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Oh you are quick in your response aren't you? 

I kind of wanted a satin finish on there, but i might aswell go with a gloss.
Ah what the hell, i still haven't glued anything up yet! 

Also patrick, does that little hole give you enough space to even give the screw a twist? Looks interesting mate  Going to do some research on that!


----------



## hufschmid

Jeroenofzo said:


> Oh you are quick in your response aren't you?
> 
> I kind of wanted a satin finish on there, but i might aswell go with a gloss.
> Ah what the hell, i still haven't glued anything up yet!
> 
> Also patrick, does that little hole give you enough space to even give the screw a twist? Looks interesting mate  Going to do some research on that!



Thats because I read the forum in a different way then most users do and I see all the new posts by clicking ''new posts'' 

 I'm using this for the past 12 years, if this technique would not give me perfect access to the rod, I dont think I would keep building it this way 

If you want to prevent your wood from not darkening, an oil finish will not work....


----------



## hufschmid

No need to do research, Musicman guitars have a symilary system....

Its for quick and easy set up...

Musicman dont cut a recess in the fingerboard, I do, I dont know if anybody else does this fingerboard cut


----------



## Konfyouzd

hufschmid said:


> Thats because I read the forum in a different way then most users do and I see all the new posts by clicking ''new posts''



that's how i've already read them.


----------



## Isan

hufschmid said:


> No need to do research, Musicman guitars have a symilary system....
> 
> Its for quick and easy set up...
> 
> Musicman dont cut a recess in the fingerboard, I do, I dont know if anybody else does this fingerboard cut


Peavey HP custom is recessed like yours


----------



## hufschmid

Isan said:


> Peavey HP custom is recessed like yours



yep indeed


----------



## Jeroenofzo

The idea appeals to me alot!
However i might go conventional, because otherwise the headstock would be a bit bald. Or i might go with a bigger logo on there.

Would it be possible to let the allen/hex thing (Don't know the exact english word for it) to go through the neck/neckpocket? Since it's a neckthrough. So bascally a very clean look because when the pickups with the rings are mounted you shouldn't see shit right?






Like that. (Ofcource that is bigger than normal, but just to point it out)
Excuse my 3D skills (Near Zero!)


----------



## Panterica

hufschmid said:


> If this can be of any help / info....
> 
> On my guitars I don't compromise the strenght of the neck at the head because I install a spoke nut double way rod which is adjustable from the heel of the instrument....
> 
> So I dont route a channel at the volute part of the neck and dont remove wood in that region...
> 
> For quick and easy set up, no need for a cover etc....



I love this method alot, with the notched fingerboards and everything. very classy. Honestly, your techniques are so simple but radically fucking (oh, what's that famous word for this thread, oh yeah...) awesome! everytime i see your threads i wanna buy a warehouse of mahogany and start building some crazy awesome axes. 

it'd look good on this build, your method. That iceman is the sick


----------



## hufschmid

Its not difficult to cut a good truss rod slot...

The way I do it?

I place a fence next to the neck blank and run my router mounted with a straight bit down the neck, the router is guided by the fence (a simple aluminium edge which I clamp on the table) usually 3 times untill I get the proper depth...

If you are building with a headstock with an angle you can shim the bottom of the neck so that the neck lays perfectly flat on the table and use the same fence technique...

I usually double stick the neck on the table for the routing job...


----------



## 777

hufschmid said:


> Its not difficult to cut a good truss rod slot...
> 
> The way I do it? PWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hufschmid > all


----------



## Jeroenofzo

hufschmid said:


> Its not difficult to cut a good truss rod slot...
> 
> The way I do it?
> 
> I place a fence next to the neck blank and run my router mounted with a straight bit down the neck, the router is guided by the fence (a simple aluminium edge which I clamp on the table) usually 3 times untill I get the proper depth...
> 
> If you are building with a headstock with an angle you can shim the bottom of the neck so that the neck lays perfectly flat on the table and use the same fence technique...
> 
> I usually double stick the neck on the table for the routing job...



That was exactly my plan sir! However i made a Rectangle baseplate out of alloy to fit on the router, so either the X and the Y side are straight.



777 said:


> Hufschmid > all



Amen!



Panterica said:


> I love this method alot, with the notched fingerboards and everything. very classy. Honestly, your techniques are so simple but radically fucking (oh, what's that famous word for this thread, oh yeah...) awesome! everytime i see your threads i wanna buy a warehouse of mahogany and start building some crazy awesome axes.
> 
> it'd look good on this build, your method. That iceman is the sick



Thanks man  I really dig the Iceman. And then again when i played a 7stringer months ago i was sold. I NEED ONE! Riffs bursting out, a wide neck. I loved it!


----------



## signalgrey

do a gilbert Fireman next!!

sweet job dude


w00t!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

signalgrey said:


> do a gilbert Fireman next!!
> 
> sweet job dude
> 
> 
> w00t!



Heeelll no! Ugly as hell!

More thinking of duplicating the Shuggah 8  
Ah goddamn, i'm already thinking about my next build.. What's that all about!  First i want to finish this one.

And thanks for the thumbs up


----------



## hufschmid

I got an e-mail notification for a thread update and its not showing in the thread... WTF


----------



## Jeroenofzo

hufschmid said:


> I got an e-mail notification for a thread update and its not showing in the thread... WTF



What the hell  Anyway! I got this today!






If that isn't the nut material. Patrick, you're my man! Thanks for the tips and sending me the nut. I'm gonna do some practice first though! Looks like a ridgid material. Can't thank you enough, you're probaly gonna end under my fretboard, like you do with your guitars 

Little detailpicture;


----------



## Wi77iam

get to work .. nao


----------



## Andrew_B

looks like a chunk of damn mineral stone lol....


----------



## hufschmid

Jeroenofzo said:


> Little detailpicture;



 BlackDroïdSlip 

Its not easy to work with but you will be very impressed with the final result if you follow the instructions


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Wi77iam said:


> get to work .. nao



End of the week, i get my wood back 



Andrew_B said:


> looks like a chunk of damn mineral stone lol....



Yeah, in the picture it does... 



Huffy said:


> BlackDroïdSlip
> 
> Its not easy to work with but you will be very impressed with the final result if you follow the instructions



Is this the material that turns brown, like your Blackdroïd V?


----------



## hufschmid

Jeroenofzo said:


> Is this the material that turns brown, like your Blackdroïd V?



yep thats the one...


----------



## hufschmid

Andrew_B said:


> looks like a chunk of damn mineral stone lol....



I'm going to be using this material to reiforce my new necks pretty soon


----------



## Raoul Duke

Damn man, this build thread is awesome 

As soon as I see a new post im racing to open the thread 


Also - Where the hell would this site be without a Mr Patrick Hufschmid and his willingness to share his knowledge


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Raoul Duke said:


> Damn man, this build thread is awesome
> 
> As soon as I see a new post im racing to open the thread
> 
> 
> Also - Where the hell would this site be without a Mr Patrick Hufschmid and his willingness to share his knowledge



 Thanks man, those replies are awesome to read 

And Quoted For Truth!



hufschmid said:


> I'm going to be using this material to reiforce my new necks pretty soon



That's interesting! Why not use carbonfiber?


----------



## hufschmid

Jeroenofzo said:


> That's interesting! Why not use carbonfiber?



Why not experiment and discover new things for guitar building?


----------



## hufschmid

Jeroenofzo said:


> Is this the material that turns brown, like your Blackdroïd V?



Since today, I also have it in black! 

   

I can make 35 (8 - 9 - 10 string) nuts with that blank


----------



## Jeroenofzo

hufschmid said:


> Since today, I also have it in black!
> 
> 
> 
> I can make 35 (8 - 9 - 10 string) nuts with that blank



35 nuts out of sunglasses? 

That's nuts!
( Looks nice btw  )

EDIT:


hufschmid said:


> Why not experiment and discover new things for guitar building?



Oh you dirty bastard!  Editing heh? 
If i had to put my money on a reenforcing material, i'd go all in on carbon!


----------



## Andrew_B

gonna tell me the name of this material yet Patrick? 

lol


----------



## hufschmid

Andrew_B said:


> gonna tell me the name of this material yet Patrick?
> 
> lol





I share information but I dont share this information


----------



## caughtinamosh

Coveting your special sauce, eh? 

 I am pleased that you are now able to offer black guitar/bass nuts. I feel that it is a finer match for certain colour schemes. 

EDIT: BTW, update your website to let people know this!


----------



## hufschmid

caughtinamosh said:


> Coveting your special sauce, eh?
> 
> I am pleased that you are now able to offer black guitar/bass nuts. I feel that it is a finer match for certain colour schemes.



Yeah your right, black for dark distressed finishes... 

And yeah sharing is cool but not always cool sometimes, this stuff is so cool and has such vibration transfer energy that i'm going to be using it for other applications like neck reinforcement etc...


----------



## caughtinamosh

That is also good news. 

From what I've heard (I believe it was in a post of yours, Patrick), carbon fibre reinforcement can actually be detrimental to a neck's vibratory properties.


----------



## hufschmid

caughtinamosh said:


> That is also good news.
> 
> From what I've heard (I believe it was in a post of yours, Patrick), carbon fibre reinforcement can actually be detrimental to a neck's vibratory properties.



Well graphite stiffens the neck to such an extreme point which is sometimes not necessary and indeed not that good for vibrations...


----------



## Jeroenofzo

hufschmid said:


> Well graphite stiffens the neck to such an extreme point which is sometimes not necessary and indeed not that good for vibrations...



Mhh, how about dense woods? There is almost no flex in those too, but still have tonal characteristics right?  ( Feel free to correct me, i know dipshit about woods! )

Also!

FUCK YEAH! I PASSED MY EXAMS FLOWLESS!

Going to high school in September, untill then, i'm stuck with this build, my Windsurfkit, and This!

Oh damn, now i'm doomed to make some soundclips of the final guitar


----------



## hufschmid

The point is not about how dens and how stiff are woods but when you cut a groove in an existing piece of wood then fill it up with something even more dens using some thype of glue, in this case epoxy would be used, your naturally cutting off the vibrations and preventing the board from vibrating as much as it would without the rods......

Cutting a slot for a truss rod + 2 groves for filler graphite strips is just cutting down all its natural vibrations and preventing it to vibrate like it should...

Its a great solution if your building an instrument which will have a lots of tension but sometimes its totally unnecessary...

I only install a double way truss rod in my 8 strings and i never had any problems, no need for graphite


----------



## Jeroenofzo

So i got this local luthier do the planing to appropriate thickness and laminates.
Yesterday i got it! However i had to work, so i've just glued the center laminates together a few minutes ago.

So there it lies, wohoo! Looks and feels so damn nice!






Holy grain! That looks nice!






Sorting the wood according to grain.









For both sides! 






All labeled for resawing and glueing











The current state of the laminates.
















Enjoy!

Tomorrow i'm going for the next laminates!


----------



## synrgy

Jeroenofzo said:


> I PASSED MY EXAMS *FLOW*LESS!



Does that mean you passed without taking a bathroom break?


----------



## Apophis

that looks awesome


----------



## Jeroenofzo

synrgy said:


> Does that mean you passed without taking a bathroom break?



Ahhrg, at first i did Flawless, and then someone corrected me to flowless 



Apophis said:


> that looks awesome


----------



## Elysian

hufschmid said:


> Its not difficult to cut a good truss rod slot...
> 
> The way I do it?
> 
> I place a fence next to the neck blank and run my router mounted with a straight bit down the neck, the router is guided by the fence (a simple aluminium edge which I clamp on the table) usually 3 times untill I get the proper depth...
> 
> If you are building with a headstock with an angle you can shim the bottom of the neck so that the neck lays perfectly flat on the table and use the same fence technique...
> 
> I usually double stick the neck on the table for the routing job...


My method is very similar, I have a board thats bolted to one of my benches about 8 inches away from it, and I actually glue my neck blank to the proper spot on the spacer between the board and the table, so the truss rod is well centered, then use the board as my fence and do 3 passes to get my depth. Works quite well. Allows me to do tilt back headstocks too.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Elysian said:


> My method is very similar, I have a board thats bolted to one of my benches about 8 inches away from it, and I actually glue my neck blank to the proper spot on the spacer between the board and the table, so the truss rod is well centered, then use the board as my fence and do 3 passes to get my depth. Works quite well. Allows me to do tilt back headstocks too.



I don't really get it  Why not clamp the neck?

I'm probaly getting it CNC'd, i haven't decided yet. The body is going to be CNC'd though, so i figured i could include the trussrod aswell.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Repost!

Got the fourth and fifth laminate on the neck. Here's yesterday's situation:






With the ash wings






Lower body half, including some feet.






Upper half. Like my grain choice? I went from dense to more open grain on both sides 






A quick outline i did for you guys 






Note that the wood was just lying, only the neck is glued and it has yet to go though a planer to even things out. Edges are perfectly straight, really love the Luthiers job on this guitar! Also the batteries on my camera were low, so the pictures are a bit blurry.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Hows the kool-aid?


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Hows the kool-aid?



Sundaymorning hangover cure!






Hole for the grounding wires channel, since i have to ground each individual bridge piece






All glued up!






Today i'm going to sand of excess glue residue, and then it's going though the planer for final thickness ( its 50 MM now, going to be 45MM )


----------



## thecrouss

I'm excited to see how this turns out. I have an Iceman myself, and I'm a big fan. A seven string version would be pretty amazing.


----------



## Elysian

Jeroenofzo said:


> I don't really get it  Why not clamp the neck?
> 
> I'm probaly getting it CNC'd, i haven't decided yet. The body is going to be CNC'd though, so i figured i could include the trussrod aswell.



Security, for one. Another reason being I don't do neck throughs, so unless I want a lot of waste wood on the end, what am I gonna clamp it to? The method I use makes the most sense for the limited shop I have, and works flawlessly.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Just thought I'd throw in my two cents - I think this guitar is going to turn out pretty awesome


----------



## Fred

Stoked stoked stoked to see this come together, keep on keeping us updated!


----------



## damigu

that looks pretty awesome! can't wait for more updates!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Elysian said:


> Security, for one. Another reason being I don't do neck throughs, so unless I want a lot of waste wood on the end, what am I gonna clamp it to? The method I use makes the most sense for the limited shop I have, and works flawlessly.



Ah yes, but you describe it as you've already shaped the neck, but then where are you going to glue it. Ah well, i think i get it now, thanks!

I ordered a dual action Hotrod Trussrod, but i have the idea i'm going to have trouble with installing it. Does it need to be fit as tight as possible? and do i need to secure the non-adjustable end in the neck?



Adam of Angels said:


> Just thought I'd throw in my two cents - I think this guitar is going to turn out pretty awesome



 Thanks for the thumbs up!



Fred said:


> Stoked stoked stoked to see this come together, keep on keeping us updated!



I will! 



damigu said:


> that looks pretty awesome! can't wait for more updates!



Thanks man!


----------



## hairychris

Damn hot so far.


----------



## Apophis

I really like how it looks so far


----------



## Ruins

looks great so far!


----------



## ugg im kyle

God, this is looking awesome so far.
I can't wait to see more progress!


----------



## Andrew_B

Jeroenofzo said:


> Hole for the grounding wires channel, since i have to ground each individual bridge piece


 


good, you remembered


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Andrew_B said:


> good, you remembered



You will always be in my heart 
I gave a thought about it, but this is the best way to do it. Otherwise you can make a small chamber where the wires connect and shield it off with a backplate (Damn i'm vague )

Thanks for the thumbs up btw


----------



## Andrew_B

lol dont get all mushy on me 

a back plate would have been fugly... 
and you want to keep as much wood under the bridge as you can imo.... 
the hole was just the most simple way i thought of, 
and it looks like it will work a charm....


Ps, i want more pics asap


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Andrew_B said:


> lol dont get all mushy on me
> 
> a back plate would have been fugly...
> and you want to keep as much wood under the bridge as you can imo....
> the hole was just the most simple way i thought of,
> and it looks like it will work a charm....
> 
> 
> Ps, i want more pics asap



Working on it, if the body can get through a planer tomorrow, i can cut it out before friday


----------



## Fred

Go ahhhn! Go ahn go ahn go ahn go ahn go AHN. Need more pictures.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Fred said:


> Go ahhhn! Go ahn go ahn go ahn go ahn go AHN. Need more pictures.



Delivered!

Yay for routing day!






Got the trussrod too, btw






The place where it all will be happening! 






Posistioning the CNC






Same






Routing pickup cavities






The purple, CAN YOU SEE IT?  Oh, it has some burnmarks too, but after fixing the router speed not a single burnmark has occured.






Few millimetres in the wood... Going well!






Feeling lonley there? (4 by 2,5 M)






Nearly cut out 






Done!






Let's do the cavity's as well?






Metal action picture!  Shreddin' wood!






The cavity's roughly routed






Because i like it.

After working with this beast. I NEED ONE! Truly awesome, just give the .DWG file, and it will be routed so clean and precise. My dear god!

Sanding all edges tomorrow, and making plans for shaping the neck 

That was it for now, goodbye folks!


----------



## Andrew_B

i wish i had a cnc!
make me some templates 
lol

looks great man


----------



## vehemence

wow i am so jealous of this build....


----------



## hufschmid

^

I wish I had a cnc too haha look how easy the job is done with a good set up....


----------



## Jeroenofzo

hufschmid said:


> ^
> 
> I wish I had a cnc too haha look how easy the job is done with a good set up....



It was a long wait tough. Around 30 times for the body, and also the same amount for the cavities. But it was worth it man!


----------



## Fred

Fuck, that looks awesome!


----------



## Isan

Ugh this makes me uber jealous.... ugh guess I should be happy I have the normal tools


----------



## Raoul Duke

Very nice my friend

The purple heart look heaps nice


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Fred said:


> Fuck, that looks awesome!



Thanks man 



isan said:


> Ugh this makes me uber jealous.... ugh guess I should be happy I have the normal tools



The CNC was more of a experiment for both me and the company. But yeah, i guess i was lucky 


Raoul Duke said:


> Very nice my friend
> 
> The purple heart look heaps nice



Yeah, i look at it everyday 

So, i cut out the fb today. I made a major (C#?) mistake with sanding it, i went too deep in the edge. But it was repairable. As i walked to my computer i noticed another imperfection. I'm going to sand that off tomorrow. I sanded the fb in a 16" radius, with 280 grit, and reflections are already occuring. What the hell!? I love ebony! (wood)






Also, how thick should the fb be? As thick as i want it to? I'm worried about the height of the action. Anyone got any tips?

Also, pickup rings? Yay or nay?


----------



## TomParenteau

I like rings. I will use them on my current project 7-string.


----------



## synrgy

Jeroenofzo said:


> Also, pickup rings? Yay or nay?


 
Aesthetically I usually prefer rings, but on a 'natural' looking build like this I think no rings is the way to go.

Tonally, no rings is *definitely* the way to go.


----------



## MacTown09

I have been following the project but never posted and i must say that this looks GREAT! And yes to the rings


----------



## Elysian

synrgy said:


> Aesthetically I usually prefer rings, but on a 'natural' looking build like this I think no rings is the way to go.
> 
> Tonally, no rings is *definitely* the way to go.



Direct mounting does not effect tone.


----------



## TomParenteau

Mounting rings protect the pickup windings and look good. 

I think pickups screwed solidly into the body wood sound different than when suspended by springs. You can still use a ring either way.


----------



## Shawn

Looking good so far. That is nice!


----------



## GazPots

Direct mount those badboys. Something about ibanez's and pickup rings is horribly horribly wrong in my head. 



Also this is looking NICE.


----------



## synrgy

Elysian said:


> Direct mounting does not effect tone.



I've read _a lot_ to the contrary. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Elysian

synrgy said:


> I've read _a lot_ to the contrary. Can you elaborate?



Wood is not electromagnetic. Pickups are. Strings disrupt the magnetic field, wood does not. Have you actually compared to know for sure? I've done plenty of comparison, so have a lot of people on this forum, its been beaten to death. Theres a lot of misinformation on the subject out there, just do a search on here, there have been epic discussions on it. The ONLY time direct mounting a pickup would make a difference is if the pickup is microphonic, and then you have issues.


----------



## synrgy

Elysian said:


> Wood is not electromagnetic. Pickups are. Strings disrupt the magnetic field, wood does not. Have you actually compared to know for sure? I've done plenty of comparison, so have a lot of people on this forum, its been beaten to death. Theres a lot of misinformation on the subject out there, just do a search on here, there have been epic discussions on it. The ONLY time direct mounting a pickup would make a difference is if the pickup is microphonic, and then you have issues.



Like you said, there's a lot of misinformation out there. I can't pretend to understand the fine points well enough to make the distinction on my own. Thanks for clearing it up for me.


----------



## hufschmid

Elysian is right, direct mount or not direct mount will not affect in any ways the tone of the instrument.....

EDIT: I like mounting rings myself, just for a cleaner adjustement and setting....


----------



## loktide

pickup rings: NAY 


i think a clean route without pickupring looks WAY better


----------



## 777

Direct mount those pickups or i WILL kill you!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

MacTown09 said:


> I have been following the project but never posted and i must say that this looks GREAT! And yes to the rings





Shawn said:


> Looking good so far. That is nice!





GazPots said:


> Direct mount those badboys. Something about ibanez's and pickup rings is horribly horribly wrong in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> Also this is looking NICE.



Thanks guys!  



hufschmid said:


> Elysian is right, direct mount or not direct mount will not affect in any ways the tone of the instrument.....
> 
> EDIT: I like mounting rings myself, just for a cleaner adjustement and setting....



I don't think there will be any difference too. And if there is, it's small.



loktide said:


> pickup rings: NAY
> 
> 
> i think a clean route without pickupring looks WAY better



Well, it is one hell of a clean route! I'm thinking about this, because the rings are a bit sloppy, made out of plastic, does not fill that well. I think i'm getting tsome rings made out of alloy, and anodise them black. Like the cavity covers 



777 said:


> Direct mount those pickups or i WILL kill you!



I will lock my guitar so you can't steal it 

Thanks for the replies all, 2 pages in less than a day


----------



## BinaryTox1n

Elysian said:


> Direct mounting does not effect tone.



If you're eric johnson it does. Better use the right screws too.


----------



## damigu

i say no pickup rings, too.

i've always had pickup rings on my guitars until i got my RG. and i have to say that i like the ringless look a *LOT* more.


----------



## Ruins

NO to pickup rings if you are intending to go with natural finish.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

I've made my decicion;

Fuck the rings!

Also a pic for funsies







This is how i sand my radius  Just to keep the centerline straight.






Compare! What is different in the shape? E-Cookie for the one who points it out!


----------



## Thrashmanzac

the headstock is bigger?


----------



## Andrew_B

hmm the horn looks a bit rounder at the end?, the finger board doent extend into the body as far?, the tip on the end of the body is a lil straighter?, its a bit wider, and it is nominee for the longest headstock ever award


----------



## Deadfall

I got some watermelon...no pickup rings....ever.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Andrew_B said:


> hmm the horn looks a bit rounder at the end?, the finger board doent extend into the body as far?, *the tip on the end of the body is a lil straighter?*, its a bit wider, and it is nominee for the longest headstock ever award








That was way to fast man 

And the headstock, well, yeah, i don't know if i'm gonna saw it or make it a scarf joint. And too much wood is better than not enough wood


----------



## Andrew_B

haha i win i win!!!!!!!!!! 

hmm to scarf or not to scarf lol.... 

oh and i reckon no pup rings.... i love the direct mount look....


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Andrew_B said:


> haha i win i win!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hmm to scarf or not to scarf lol....
> 
> oh and i reckon no pup rings.... i love the direct mount look....



Yeah, i don't know what to do. I could glue a bit to the bottom part of the head and saw that. If i put a veneer over that you could barely see the joint, but it isn't perfect. If i cut it out of the existing wood, i can get a max. of 9 degrees of a angle. I got some Maple veneer, so if i do a scarf joint i can glue that in between, so the grain looks right. But still, i'm stumped. What to do?

9 Degrees, will it matter? It doesn't look bad on paper..
Or go for 13 degrees scarf joint?


----------



## Apophis

looks great so far


----------



## Andrew_B

if the best you can get is 9 degrees then id probably go with scarfing it....






may aswell post this one too...







but your first idea sounds good... you have plenty of offcut... and iv seen people glue extensions on headstocks....

like this


----------



## durangokid

dude,you make me jealous!!!
when you finish it,this will be one of the most beautiful iceman for sure!
but please, don't paint it! the combination of the woods looks awsome!


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

I was thinking this would look really nice if you left the top natural and clear coated, then painted the back of the body black, and used some really nice natural binding.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Andrew_B said:


> if the best you can get is 9 degrees then id probably go with scarfing it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> may aswell post this one too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but your first idea sounds good... you have plenty of offcut... and iv seen people glue extensions on headstocks....
> 
> like this



Very nice post Andrew! 
I think i'll go with a scarf joint. Because my wood is finished in natural colour, if you go with a solid colour you can do anything. If i put a veneer at the spot where the dotted line is, it will look rather nice i think.(Pic1, number7) The grain will be disrupted anyhow, so you better put a line straight though it, so it goes unnoticed, Well, will i go for a maple or a Puple veneer? I have to get some purple veneer anyway. For raising the FB. Otherwise i get way too much action. 

Hey Andrew, it appears as if in the second picture there is some text left out that was rather interesting. You know what it said?



> dude,you make me jealous!!!
> when you finish it,this will be one of the most beautiful iceman for sure!
> but please, don't paint it! the combination of the woods looks awsome!


I won't! Allthough i will most likely go with a black stain for the Ash. Maybe i'll put some colour on some offcuts tomorrow. I'll see.



> I was thinking this would look really nice if you left the top natural and clear coated, then painted the back of the body black, and used some really nice natural binding.


It wouldn't, it's neckthru. Therefore i have to paint the neck black too. Or make a ugly separating line at the heel. Neither is as nice as a natural back.

Thanks al!


----------



## Andrew_B

Jeroenofzo said:


> Very nice post Andrew!


 
cheers




> I think i'll go with a scarf joint. Because my wood is finished in natural colour, if you go with a solid colour you can do anything.


 
yea solid colours will cover everything, gotta be a bit more careful with clear coats



> If i put a veneer at the spot where the dotted line is, it will look rather nice i think.


 
you could put a veneer in there, but is the neck not a 4 or 5 piece laminate?
you want to get those laminates lined back up.... 
a good glue joint will make the joint almost un-noticable under a couple of clear coats...



> (Pic1, number7) The grain will be disrupted anyhow, so you better put a line straight though it, so it goes unnoticed, Well, will i go for a maple or a Puple veneer? I have to get some purple veneer anyway. For raising the FB. Otherwise i get way too much action.


 
pic 1 is a diagram showing the stages of cutting a common scarfed headstock,
im not sure where i found that diagram, just thought i would post it to give you an idea about how best to cut your wood 



> Hey Andrew, it appears as if in the second picture there is some text left out that was rather interesting. You know what it said?


 
the second picture is probably from one of the guitar building books out there, i dont remember lol... 
i'll have a look later tonight if i remember, theres probably a coupe of paragraphs missing lol...

i only drew the last pic.....
and with that style of headstock extension you put a veneer on the front of the headstock 



> It wouldn't, it's neckthru. Therefore i have to paint the neck black too. Or make a ugly separating line at the heel. Neither is as nice as a natural back.


 
theres no reason you cant leave the neck thru section clear....

you just tape it off when you spray the colour on the wings, peel back the tap and shoot some clear coats on.....
focus the coats on the centre lightly sanding between coats untill its all level 

iv seen it done on on a few axes... and that purpleheart is too nice to cover


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Andrew_B said:


> you could put a veneer in there, but is the neck not a 4 or 5 piece laminate?
> you want to get those laminates lined back up....
> a good glue joint will make the joint almost un-noticable under a couple of clear coats...


 






There where the red line is. Because it wouldn't look right with the Wenge. With purple or mahogany it is different, but wenge has a very noticable grain.. It's a 5piece laminate, and if i would've put a veneer in between i would be way too late 



Andrew_B said:


> pic 1 is a diagram showing the stages of cutting a common scarfed headstock,
> im not sure where i found that diagram, just thought i would post it to give you an idea about how best to cut your wood


 
Yeah, i ment that in the 7th stage, that dotted line will be the place where the veneer will come.



Andrew_B said:


> theres no reason you cant leave the neck thru section clear....
> 
> you just tape it off when you spray the colour on the wings, peel back the tap and shoot some clear coats on.....
> focus the coats on the centre lightly sanding between coats untill its all level
> 
> iv seen it done on on a few axes... and that purpleheart is too nice to cover



But i don't like the look of that...


----------



## Andrew_B

> There where the red line is.


 
ahhh an ibanez style scarf joint!

i like them lol

(didnt brian do something simillar last week in another thread with a wenge carve top)




> But i don't like the look of that...


 
i do


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Andrew_B said:


> ahhh an ibanez style scarf joint!
> 
> i like them lol
> 
> (didnt brian do something simillar last week in another thread with a wenge carve top)
> 
> i do



Yeah, somthing like that. Not sure though. Gotta talk it through with some people.

And no Andrew, it's disgusting!


----------



## Andrew_B

is not disgusting! 

but if you want to be gay and do it your way, so be it


----------



## Wookieslayer

how's this going?


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Wookieslayer said:


> how's this going?



Pretty okay. No updates because i went on vacation for a week, and after that i went to Wacken  Hope getting something done this week!


----------



## Andrew_B

Jeroenofzo said:


> Pretty okay. No updates because IM LAZY  I WILL BE getting something done this week!


----------



## willybman

^


----------



## damigu

Jeroenofzo said:


> Pretty okay. No updates because i went on vacation for a week, and after that i went to Wacken  Hope getting something done this week!



quit wacken off! get back to work!


----------



## Andrew_B

damigu said:


> quit wacken off! get back to work!


 

Bahahaha


----------



## Jeroenofzo

damigu said:


> quit wacken off! get back to work!



I'm just back home from Wacken man  Nevermore was the absolute king of the festival!

This weeks planning is to sand the fb to 2000-ish, routing the rodchannel and gluing the stuff together


----------



## polarbear

oh wow, looks sexy


----------



## leandroab

I just ran through this whole thread, AGAIN, because it's simply awesome and made of pure win.

- How was ordering from LMI and Stew-mac? Did the items arrive ok? (Specially the FB...) Took too long?
- Who did the AutoCAD drawings?

Good luck man, this is looking really promising! 

Oh god I love these "----- build/mod threads"


----------



## Andrew_B

finished yet?

its been too long...


----------



## leandroab

YEah... I mean..

wtf Jeroen?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

I _really_ want to see this completed. I love Icemans (Icemen?) and TS has done a really good job so far.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

leandroab said:


> I just ran through this whole thread, AGAIN, because it's simply awesome and made of pure win.
> 
> - How was ordering from LMI and Stew-mac? Did the items arrive ok? (Specially the FB...) Took too long?
> - Who did the AutoCAD drawings?
> 
> Good luck man, this is looking really promising!
> 
> Oh god I love these "----- build/mod threads"



 mate

The order was pure win. FedEx delivered exaclty at the specified time (12:00) Perfect condition. However my first fretboard was chipped and slotted worng, but after sending a mail they gave me a new one.

The CAD was done by myself 



Andrew_B said:


> finished yet?
> 
> its been too long...



I know, i know, it should've been completed already. But progress is going very slow. Mainly because i work with people via-via. I'm really pissed about the fact that some things take so long. It *WILL* be finished before november. Otherwise i might throw myself out of the window. I want to play this thing!



Leandroab said:


> YEah... I mean..
> 
> wtf Jeroen?



Love you too man 



Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I _really_ want to see this completed. I love Icemans (Icemen?) and TS has done a really good job so far.



I think it's Icemans 
And thanks! 


Today & Tomorrow i'll be at my girlfriends place, wednesday i'm going for the trussrod slot. I'm hoping to aquire a bandsaw to cut out the headstock and such next week.

Anyone got some tips about bending pre-cut fretwire?

I got a special surprise for you SS! I think you might like the idea. Wait untill i fretted the bitch!


----------



## willybman

Jeroenofzo said:


> :
> I got a special surprise for you SS! I think you might like the idea. Wait untill i fretted the bitch!


 ooo i love suprises
what could it be :=]


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Update.. Sweet little update 






Routing!






Done!

However i've screwed up. Big time. I'm so angry with myself now. 
I think i didn't secure the router bit tight enough (Strange, almost hung on it ) The bit came loose, and drilled a 21 mm deep hole in my neck. This will be seen when i've shaped my neck. Currently i'm looking on google.com for the tallest builing on earth to throw myself off. Not amused!


----------



## TimSE

this will be killer when its done man - shame about the neck routing ... maybe fill the gap before you shape it


----------



## screamindaemon

This has happened to me as well, so I feel your pain. I was routing out the electronics cavity cover (to match the back wood) when I noticed the line I was following was slowly getting deeper. It basically ruined the body wood. Sure it's functional. But it looks like a canyon...

I hope somebody here can suggest a way to remedy this situation for you. I'm as amateur as they come.


----------



## leandroab

I'm sorry about the loose router bit!

The one thing you can do is to get some wood dust (that matches the hole) and bake a filler with some epoxy and fill the hole. I think it's the best solution.

Keep us posted!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

21mm neck + 5 mm fretboard, maybe a really really really fat neck can hide that...joke...good luck, that axe gonna be georgeous.


----------



## MacTown09

leandroab said:


> I'm sorry about the loose router bit!
> 
> The one thing you can do is to get some wood dust (that matches the hole) and bake a filler with some epoxy and fill the hole. I think it's the best solution.
> 
> Keep us posted!




+1 to this. Itll fill your hole nicely  Do you still have any of the dust of shrapnel from when you were routing this thing? That would help...


----------



## guitarbuilder93

shit dude! i know how you feel, but my oops was in the electronics cavity.

i wish i could give you some help, but i haven't had that kind of experience! you'll figure it out though, you've come way too far not to 

somebody get mike sherman the fuck in here. na0


----------



## Jeroenofzo

I think i'm going to pop in a 4mm thick piece of wenge, let's hope it will not be seen..


----------



## Andrew_B

hmmmyou fucked that neck up!!! lol

where abouts is the fuckup? headstock end? heel end? centre?

i will suggest routing the truss rod slot deeper and glueing a piece of wenge in....
then re rout....


a sawdust/glue mix will look like absolute shit...
especially with wenge...
and it wont be very hard.....
i really sugest gluing a piece of wood in....
like a fender skunk stripe....

but your painting it arent you?
pitty....


its ok.... i have also had router depth mistakes in the past...
now days i tighten the shit out of all my tools...


----------



## Isan

I FUCKING HATE the bit coming loose i have ruin 2 guitar bodies due to my old router


----------



## Konfyouzd

would you be willing to build another one of these? i might have to get my money back from michael greene if so...


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Andrew_B said:


> hmmmyou fucked that neck up!!! lol
> 
> where abouts is the fuckup? headstock end? heel end? centre?
> 
> i will suggest routing the truss rod slot deeper and glueing a piece of wenge in....
> then re rout....
> 
> 
> a sawdust/glue mix will look like absolute shit...
> especially with wenge...
> and it wont be very hard.....
> i really sugest gluing a piece of wood in....
> like a fender skunk stripe....
> 
> but your painting it arent you?
> pitty....
> 
> 
> its ok.... i have also had router depth mistakes in the past...
> now days i tighten the shit out of all my tools...



Not really lol 
Mistake is about halfway. i would say 8th or 9th fret.
It's just a 4mm hole, so it might not be seen if i fill the gap up with some remaining wenge. Hope the grain will not be that much of a mismatch.. 
How would you get the idea i'll be painting this? No way! Natural all the way, only the ash stained black..



konfyouzd said:


> would you be willing to build another one of these? i might have to get my money back from michael greene if so...



I don't  I think. If you're serious. Perhaps 



isan said:


> I FUCKING HATE the bit coming loose i have ruin 2 guitar bodies due to my old router



Yeah, you fixed the problem by buying a new router?


----------



## coldm51

Awesome project. Keep it up


----------



## masterblaster

Maybe change your build to a bolt on, that would defeat the purpose of what you where after, but it might save you grief if you ever drop it, and be way easier to fix at that point if that ever happened. 

I think the skunk stripe might be the way to go if you end up with something you don't like after shaping the neck. Just thought I would put some ideas out there. I can't wait to see it done man, you're doing an excellent job. I wouldn't worry to much about the router hole, I think it's impossible to start a project, whatever it may be and not have a least one problem, at least that's what seems to happen to me. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

masterblaster said:


> Maybe change your build to a bolt on, that would defeat the purpose of what you where after, but it might save you grief if you ever drop it, and be way easier to fix at that point if that ever happened.
> 
> I think the skunk stripe might be the way to go if you end up with something you don't like after shaping the neck. Just thought I would put some ideas out there. I can't wait to see it done man, you're doing an excellent job. I wouldn't worry to much about the router hole, I think it's impossible to start a project, whatever it may be and not have a least one problem, at least that's what seems to happen to me. Keep up the good work!!!



No way in hell i want a bolt on, i like it too this way. It's just a hole anyway.. 

*UPDATE!*

Trussrod is in! needed to route a bit here and there but now it is tight as fuck!







After some hassle, the adjustment is in the front pup cavity, nothing will be seen when the pickup is in and the fretboard is on.. 





Will you look at the grain? 


Like i said, tight as fuck!






Well, that was it. Now i'm probaly going to glue the fb, sanding the edges flat, sanding the final grit and fret the bitch. Or bandsaw the neck.. What to do first?

Because i like repeating, i'll fire the question again:



> Anyone got some tips about bending pre-cut fretwire?


----------



## willybman

tight like an eight year old it is


----------



## Jeroenofzo

willybman said:


> tight like an eight year old it is



That sums it up pretty well, yeah


----------



## guitarbuilder93

what did you end up doing to fix your routing whoops?


----------



## leandroab

> Anyone got some tips about bending pre-cut fretwire?


That's why I'll go with flat radius fb with my build. I guess you need a fret press... Or find a block of wood, and sand it until you get a convex shape that matches the fb radius, and hammer the frets over it to shape...


Hope this helps.


----------



## TomParenteau

I think I remember the Stewart-MacDonald catalog having a fretwire bender in it that would make any radius you want.


----------



## Andrew_B

Jeroenofzo said:


> No way in hell i want a bolt on, i like it too this way. It's just a hole anyway..


 
lol
its not that bad....

did yuou end up gluing a bit in?




> Well, that was it. Now i'm probaly going to glue the fb, sanding the edges flat, sanding the final grit and fret the bitch. Or bandsaw the neck.. What to do first?


 
theres a few ways you can to it...

as i do...
you can cut the fretboards taper, glue it on and use the fingerboard as a template, use your bearing bit in your router and rout the neck flush...

or you can do it the opposite way.... cut the neck and then the fingerboard....

but its up to you..

being a neck thru, my method will be better...

but theres other ways...

what radius are you going for?
you could probably do the lot on the cnc lol.....




leandroab said:


> That's why I'll go with flat radius fb with my build. I guess you need a fret press... Or find a block of wood, and sand it until you get a convex shape that matches the fb radius, and hammer the frets over it to shape...
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
a flat radius fretboard makes no difference, you still should bend your fretwire...

a fretpress is good....
but in no way means you will get a better result than hammering....



TomPerverteau said:


> I think I remember the Stewart-MacDonald catalog having a fretwire bender in it that would make any radius you want.


 

in my experience you cannot acurately bend precut fretwire....
DONT buy pre cut wire.....
always buy it in lengths ......

you can bend pre cut wire with pliers but it will have kinks in it, which will be a cunt to level once you hammer them in...
and you will lose alot of meat off the frets trying to level them.....

the fretbender will bend 3 foot lengths BUT,
the fretbender does not bend the first and last inch of the wire, 
you have to snip that off after its bent....

you dont bend fretwre to the exact radius of the board, you over bend it...
so that when its pushed or hammered into the slot the barbs slide into the timber sideways and hold better...

hope some of that helps


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Andrew_B said:


> being a neck thru, my method will be better...
> 
> but theres other ways...
> 
> what radius are you going for?
> you could probably do the lot on the cnc lol.....
> 
> a flat radius fretboard makes no difference, you still should bend your fretwire...
> 
> a fretpress is good....
> but in no way means you will get a better result than hammering....
> 
> in my experience you cannot acurately bend precut fretwire....
> DONT buy pre cut wire.....
> always buy it in lengths ......
> 
> you can bend pre cut wire with pliers but it will have kinks in it, which will be a cunt to level once you hammer them in...
> and you will lose alot of meat off the frets trying to level them.....
> 
> the fretbender will bend 3 foot lengths BUT,
> the fretbender does not bend the first and last inch of the wire,
> you have to snip that off after its bent....
> 
> you dont bend fretwre to the exact radius of the board, you over bend it...
> so that when its pushed or hammered into the slot the barbs slide into the timber sideways and hold better...
> 
> hope some of that helps



I'm going to press my frets in with the help of my Drillpress, but just exchanging the bit to a fretpress, should give me plenty of force, you'll see!

I've managed to bend my pre-cut frets pretty fricking well! For my 16" fb i've bent my frets to around 14"

I've taken some pics, so you can see how i did it..







The black plastic thing is something i made, very fast, to hammer the frets with






So i just hammer untill some shape occurs






And then with a little block i hammer them into a finer shape






Testfitting. Nice, the middle part is higher than the f/b, wich means it has a smaller radius






Completed!






Can you see something wrong?






Wut! The last 6 frets are more narrow than the rest? It's something that popped in my head. Narrow frets at the higer parts, for (what i'll hope to get) better articulation and sustain, because your finger fits better in between the frets. 19th and up are 6105 frets, the rest are 6100. Why 19th?
I first wanted to to 20 and up, but at the 19th, the body touches the neck, so i thought it would be a nice flow to do it this way..

Opinions?


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ that's an interesting idea. i don't know much about that sorta thing but it sounds good to me. 

let us know how it turns out. and build me one!


----------



## synrgy

Jeroenofzo said:


> Wut! The last 6 frets are more narrow than the rest? It's something that popped in my head. Narrow frets at the higer parts, for (what i'll hope to get) better articulation and sustain, because your finger fits better in between the frets. 19th and up are 6105 frets, the rest are 6100. Why 19th?
> I first wanted to to 20 and up, but at the 19th, the body touches the neck, so i thought it would be a nice flow to do it this way..
> 
> Opinions?



I know this is probably a stupid question -- I'm not a builder -- but, the different size frets are the same height, correct?


----------



## Fred the Shred

My Kramer Turbulence guitars utilize that very principle from the 24th to the 36th fret to make playing easier. If there's any doubt in your mind that it'll work well, rest assured that it will, mate.


----------



## Konfyouzd

synrgy said:


> I know this is probably a stupid question -- I'm not a builder -- but, the different size frets are the same height, correct?



just taking a wild guess... i think even if they aren't he can file them to the same size and recrown. but they're thinner for sure (which you already knew).


----------



## Andrew_B

Jeroenofzo said:


> I'm going to press my frets in with the help of my Drillpress, but just exchanging the bit to a fretpress, should give me plenty of force, you'll see!


 
i also use my drill press to press my frets in 



> I've managed to bend my pre-cut frets pretty fricking well! For my 16" fb i've bent my frets to around 14"


 
good idea man!!!
hahaha looks like it worked good too 



> Wut! The last 6 frets are more narrow than the rest? It's something that popped in my head. Narrow frets at the higer parts, for (what i'll hope to get) better articulation and sustain, because your finger fits better in between the frets. 19th and up are 6105 frets, the rest are 6100. Why 19th?
> I first wanted to to 20 and up, but at the 19th, the body touches the neck, so i thought it would be a nice flow to do it this way..
> 
> Opinions?


 
its an old technique lol..
im sure iv talked about it on here before 

the way i know of it being done is, 
jumbo for the majority of the neck and banjo wire for the last few...




synrgy said:


> I know this is probably a stupid question -- I'm not a builder -- but, the different size frets are the same height, correct?


 
not a stupid question at all dude....

when it comes to these higher frets it doesnt really matter if they are lower....

theres a technique called fallaway that is used on some guitars to make sure there will never be any buzzing at the end of the neck....



jeroenofzo keep up the fucking good work man.... your doing damn well


----------



## hufschmid

Jeroenofzo said:


> Wut! The last 6 frets are more narrow than the rest? It's something that popped in my head. Narrow frets at the higer parts, for (what i'll hope to get) better articulation and sustain, because your finger fits better in between the frets. 19th and up are 6105 frets, the rest are 6100. Why 19th?
> I first wanted to to 20 and up, but at the 19th, the body touches the neck, so i thought it would be a nice flow to do it this way..Opinions?



I been using this idea on several of my electrics in the past, it works great, just be sure that the frets are of matching height to prevent lots of filing work...

In Red Wing all the classmates did this on their prodject guitars, it was like the epic campus guitar making fashion at that time 

I dont do it anymore, as a player myself I never felt any advantages doing that but its cool...


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ that's an interesting idea. i don't know much about that sorta thing but it sounds good to me.
> 
> let us know how it turns out. and build me one!



Thanks man, i'll sure do  
Oh, i suppose could give you my bank account 



> I know this is probably a stupid question -- I'm not a builder -- but, the different size frets are the same height, correct?



Yeah, the only difference between 6100 and 6105 is the width of the things.



Andrew_B said:


> jeroenofzo keep up the fucking good work man.... your doing damn well



Thanks man! Means alot!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Routing time!

Long story short: 
I wanted to bandsaw the neck for correct thickness, however i've already glued the ears on the headstock and therefore it was way too unstable to keep straight on the bandsaw. so the only option was to route it down. After some hassle with the correct angle everything worked out great! i think this turned out better than the bandsaw, but who am i to judge? 

Pics!






Changed the router baseplate to two iron 'limbs' (Can't find the goddamn word )






Just route all excess wood, so this is all done freehand






Done on this side!






Back of the headstock done the same way 






Headstock sideview






Headstock outline, just for a quick saw. worked up later on 






I will route the rest off with the help of my template, and a copy bit

EDIT: I think i'll ditch the volute.. Since i don't really see it working without the bandsaw really... and it's not so functional because my trussrod is way back.. What do you guys think?


----------



## MacTown09

This a freakin great looking guitar man. I am really digging the headstock design and am REALLY looking forward to seeing this thing with strings and pups! Any idea what pups your puttin in here? And how about the finish? Have you given it much thought yet?


----------



## Jeroenofzo

MacTown09 said:


> This a freakin great looking guitar man. I am really digging the headstock design and am REALLY looking forward to seeing this thing with strings and pups! Any idea what pups your puttin in here? And how about the finish? Have you given it much thought yet?



Thanks man!

In my first post i listed what would go in there. 
i've got a Evo for the bridge, and a blaze for in the neck posistion..
For the finish, i'm staining the ash black, and putting silver coloured grainfiller in the pores.. not yet decided for a gloss finish or a satin finish...


----------



## leandroab

Nice updates. You give me serious building "hornyness" lol...


And, what's the point in radiusing fretwire for FLAT fingerboards? If it's for "fitting tightly in the fb" I guess it should be a really imperceptible radius


----------



## MacTown09

Jeroenofzo said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> In my first post i listed what would go in there.
> i've got a Evo for the bridge, and a blaze for in the neck posistion..
> For the finish, i'm staining the ash black, and putting silver coloured grainfiller in the pores.. not yet decided for a gloss finish or a satin finish...




I would go for satin


----------



## hairychris

I'd vote satin.

You've got some serious timber going on there, satin finish will bring it out nicely.

(Yeah, I know that gloss can give a deeper 3D effect with quilts/flames, but for graining oil or similar is king. IMO, obviously!!).


----------



## Jeroenofzo

hairychris said:


> I'd vote satin.
> 
> You've got some serious timber going on there, satin finish will bring it out nicely.
> 
> (Yeah, I know that gloss can give a deeper 3D effect with quilts/flames, but for graining oil or similar is king. IMO, obviously!!).



I've heard a satin finish doesn't give UV protection for the purpleheart, wich means the purple will turn gray in a matter of years..  So that's my only restriction for not going for satin.. If anyone can confirm it's not, i'm doing satin all the way


----------



## possumkiller

oil finish all of the guitar and then rub sunblock into the purpleheart parts!


----------



## willybman

update???


----------



## Sang-Drax

Black-stained Ash + purple heart will look sick, it seems. Looking forward to seeing it done, dude


----------



## Wookieslayer

SATIN to show the grain


----------



## Jeroenofzo

willybman said:


> update???



Served!

Sorry this took me so long, i just started at my new school, and besides my usual things to do, this was the first best opportunity to get some work done... I'd really like it to be done before december starts!

Today i've routed most of the excess wood away, and it truly feels like a guitar neck now.. I should weigh the thing, i'm curious.. 






You can clearly see the 'truss-rod accident' in the middle of the neck 






The litte 'stair' is what will become the volute, i will shape it with the help of a drum sander and most probaly a belt sander..

Next up is gueing and fretting the fretboard.. 
See you then.. I hope for a new update within a week


----------



## Spratcho

OMG! You're getting close now, I've been following this thread from the start and i can just say... ITS GORGEOUS!! but you're a little slow IMO XD


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Daaaaaaaaaaaaamn!


----------



## willybman

thanks man. cant wate to see the final product.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Thanks for the thumbs up guys!

I've decided i'll be using the old 22 slots board, and just saw two extra slots in.. because the other board's taper is wrong, and it has a negative bow. so i'll be redoing this with a new board, and this time i'll route the bitch out, instead of sawing..


----------



## MacTown09

Jeroenofzo said:


> Thanks for the thumbs up guys!
> 
> I've decided i'll be using the old 22 slots board, and just saw two extra slots in.. because the other board's taper is wrong, and it has a negative bow. so i'll be redoing this with a new board, and this time i'll route the bitch out, instead of sawing..



Uhhh did you just say you are scrapping your current project??

I got dibs on it if so...


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Scrapping the fretboard, that's all. 
No way, i like my own project too much for that


----------



## leandroab

Question:

What size did you order from LMI? I've been looking at the bloodwood fingerboards, but the don't have them in "electric" sizes... I wondered if the "standard" ones would do the job, since (i think) the only difference between them is thickness...

Bummer. I hope the other fb works out for you. This project is to good to be abandoned!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

leandroab said:


> Question:
> 
> What size did you order from LMI? I've been looking at the bloodwood fingerboards, but the don't have them in "electric" sizes... I wondered if the "standard" ones would do the job, since (i think) the only difference between them is thickness...
> 
> Bummer. I hope the other fb works out for you. This project is to good to be abandoned!



I decided on buying the 'wide' FB, just to be sure to not run out of wood with the taper. Standard would be 'better' because it is wider, and the difference is width. the 24th fret of a standard 7string FB is about 66 mm. and a 'electric' would not make that, so go for wide/standard all the way!


----------



## Andrew_B

less talk and more finishing this project Jeroen


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Andrew_B said:


> less talk and more finishing this project Jeroen



I know, i know... 
I'm hoping to do something tomorrow!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Update! Today, i'm going to bore you all with alot of sanding! 

But first, allow me to explain a little thing that happend.. 
I put my Ebony board on the dinnertable, and my mom happend to spill water all over it. Dry as it was, it inmeadiatly sucked all the water, and warped almost instantly. My dad wanted to dry the thing, and clamped it straight. But it proceeded to break. I wasn't home when all this happend. But my parents are paying my new fretboard. So i was thinking i could order a African Blackwood board?

Now the good news! I got the Volute shaped. Considering this is my first build, i was a little clumsy at the start, but it turned out fucking ace 

First shaping it a bit with the belt sander












Then with the palm sander and sanding paper i came to this sexy bump 











I'm gone for a week, for my school, but next week i'm hoping to have done the complete neck.. Pictures will follow!


----------



## Empryrean

^^^ NICE!!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Empryrean said:


> ^^^ NICE!!



Thanks!
But it isn't done yet.. some imperfections to sand away.. but im very happy!


----------



## CooleyJr

I wish i had the money to put into a custom build  This thing is gonna be utterly BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## xiphoscesar

more pics!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

more pics... and build me one (yea... i'm really gonna say that every time i post in here...)


----------



## Sang-Drax

Man, this wenge/purpleheart combo owns!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

purple+brown=very original and good looking thing, great.


----------



## norrin radcliff

Looking good!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Thanks guys!
Today i've tapered my new board.. Yummy ebony. Pics up when it is sanded 2k grit.
Also, my neck heel is becoming rather tasty.. Pics as soon as i can, camera's batteries were dead...

Also! When i ordered my new board, i've came across Stainless steel frets.. So i ordered them with the board. They feel quality.. can't wait to try them out!


----------



## Apophis

looks more and more interesting


----------



## ICX357

This guitar looks... Awesome!


----------



## Andrew_B

looking good


----------



## cow 7 sig

big to you,,fucking brilliant work there mate


----------



## hufschmid

Jeroenofzo said:


> Update! Today, i'm going to bore you all with alot of sanding!
> 
> But first, allow me to explain a little thing that happend..
> I put my Ebony board on the dinnertable, and my mom happend to spill water all over it. Dry as it was, it inmeadiatly sucked all the water, and warped almost instantly. My dad wanted to dry the thing, and clamped it straight. But it proceeded to break. I wasn't home when all this happend. But my parents are paying my new fretboard. So i was thinking i could order a African Blackwood board?
> 
> Now the good news! I got the Volute shaped. Considering this is my first build, i was a little clumsy at the start, but it turned out fucking ace
> 
> First shaping it a bit with the belt sander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then with the palm sander and sanding paper i came to this sexy bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gone for a week, for my school, but next week i'm hoping to have done the complete neck.. Pictures will follow!




very cool


----------



## TomParenteau

I like the jig you rigged up out of that extruded aluminum "Erector Set" stuff. I love that stuff; you can make lots of different things with it. But that is an application I hadn't thought of. I may use that one myself.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Thanks for all the kind words all 

Today is update day!






The new board sanded to 2k grit. Holy sheit, the reflections are mirror-a-like!











Roughly shaped neck heel











Sanded smooth


And some random pictures to show the current status.. 























TomPerverteau said:


> I like the jig you rigged up out of that extruded aluminum "Erector Set" stuff. I love that stuff; you can make lots of different things with it. But that is an application I hadn't thought of. I may use that one myself.



Yeah, this specific stuff is called mini-tec.
My brother has built a bed out of it, and the whole workspace is made with those things, amazing stuff!


----------



## norrin radcliff

Amazing. Looks awesome!


----------



## masterblaster

Make sure to keep some paper towels handy for all the drool!

Are you going to post any sound clips once you're done?


----------



## MacTown09

Woah. This looks awesome.


----------



## Andrew_B

about time you got back to work on this one jeroen...

looking gooood


----------



## Meldville

looking GREAT!


----------



## Zeromancer

Very nice!!


----------



## snuif09

wicked =D


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Little update to show i'm not a complete sitting duck 









Trued up the Volute.. It is almost ready, both the heel and volute are in the need of final sandpaper sanding, but the final is there..






Routing the final headstock shape!






Didn't have the time to drill out the bigger holes for the tuners.. Would've dry fitted the head if i could.. Just wait for now


----------



## conorreich

that thing looks really killer!

is this just a project or the start of career? (just curious because you seem to have a knack for this)


----------



## Jeroenofzo

conorreich said:


> that thing looks really killer!
> 
> is this just a project or the start of career? (just curious because you seem to have a knack for this)



It started out as a project, but i might do some more because it's addicting and i've got a few interests already!
And thanks! That means a whole lot to me


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Update day!

Today i managed to get the tuner holes drilled out!






Also, i made a little radius on the back for a softer look and more protection.






Making the tummycut the hufschmid way! 
















Pretty much done. And i cheated, i used the powerfile...

Also, i couldn't help it, but i just HAD to try and testfit my tuners. Lookin' awesome!


----------



## Fred the Shred

Seems to be going along great!


----------



## Rorschach

Pure win
Just awesome


----------



## Fred

Yay yay yay yay yay! Getting there slowly but surely, and it's looking more awesome with each update.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Fred said:


> Yay yay yay yay yay! Getting there slowly but surely, and it's looking more awesome with each update.



 Yeah i know, i've made a schedule.. Should've done that earlier... 
Thanks btw!



Rorschach said:


> Pure win
> Just awesome



Awesome reply man! Thanks! 



Fred the Shred said:


> Seems to be going along great!



Yeah, i'm pretty stoked about how it plays


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

this looks so lush, sick job


----------



## Andrew_B

looking sweet man,
glad to see some progress on this one


----------



## 777timesgod

You are on a good road. Keep working on that one.


----------



## Ben.Last

Yum


----------



## Pauly

Why do I always miss these threads even if they have like 30 pages, lol. Looking great, can't wait to see it finished e.t.c. <3 build threads!


----------



## drmosh

looking really good


----------



## ShadyDavey

This is the only Iceman I approve of - it's looking great so far


----------



## Jeroenofzo

ShadyDavey said:


> This is the only Iceman I approve of - it's looking great so far



That's a huge compliment dude! Thanks 



drmosh said:


> looking really good



Thanks dude!



Pauly said:


> Why do I always miss these threads even if they have like 30 pages, lol. Looking great, can't wait to see it finished e.t.c. <3 build threads!



I know exactly what you mean, hehe



Lern2swim said:


> Yum



I know Wengé is chocolate brown.. please do not try to eat it.. It's my hard work 



777timesgod said:


> You are on a good road. Keep working on that one.



Well, it took long enough, i want it to be finished before the new year starts!



Andrew_B said:


> looking sweet man,
> glad to see some progress on this one



Thanks dude! Sorry, i don't build as fast as you.. 



IAMLORDVADER said:


> this looks so lush, sick job



Thanks mate, awesome reply!



My dad cleaned up some stuff in the garage.. including my MOP sidedots.  So i re-ordered them.. Next update probaly wednesday!


----------



## Ben.Last

Jeroenofzo said:


> I know Wengé is chocolate brown.. please do not try to eat it.. It's my hard work



Haha. I just wanted to reply so I could follow the thread in my subscriptions. 



Jeroenofzo said:


> My dad cleaned up some stuff in the garage.. including my MOP sidedots.  So i re-ordered them.. Next update probaly wednesday!



Man, your parents really don't seem to want you to finish this guitar. Hahaha


----------



## MacTown09

Haha your parents keep slowin you down on this thing!!! Its lookin reallyyyy gorgeous though. Its inspiring me to do a build... Not sure i could pump out something this incredible though. Seriously an AWESOME guitar. I would pay good money for one.


----------



## snuif09

omg thats just a beautyful guitar jeroen =)

if you are ever near hoorn bring your guitar i want to play that monster =0
it has the most wicked looking neck ever =)


----------



## Spratcho

It's really beautiful, I can't say that I expected it to be this good for your first guitar, you
proved that I was wrong, really wrong, You also chose the right brand for the tuners ... HIPSHOT


----------



## Kevp714

I just got finished going through this thread. all I can say is WOW! That is going to be one beautiful guitar when you are done with it. actually, i think it already is beautiful! ive never been much for the iceman body, but this does it for me for sure


----------



## courtney2018

That Iceman looks killer! I did a Fireman a few months ago for a customer and used Purpleheart, Bubinga, White Maple and Mahogany for the body. Turned out awesome.

I really liked your original layout with a dark body and purpleheart strips along the center. I've got some Cocobolo which is a very dark wood with different colors in it. I've been wondering what to do with it. I think after seeing your original layout I'm going to put it with some Bloodwood strips along the middle and do a guitar body. Not sure what model to do just yet though.

Looking forward to seeing this thing finished. It'll be interesting how heavy it is when you're all done.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Good stuff, dude! I am impressed with the custom builds from ss members here of late.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

snuif09 said:


> omg thats just a beautyful guitar jeroen =)
> 
> if you are ever near hoorn bring your guitar i want to play that monster =0
> it has the most wicked looking neck ever =)



Hoorn.. Hoorn.. Kom maar naar R'dam toe, lui kreng! 



Spratcho said:


> It's really beautiful, I can't say that I expected it to be this good for your first guitar, you
> proved that I was wrong, really wrong, You also chose the right brand for the tuners ... HIPSHOT



Haha, thanks mate! 
Hipshot all the way 



Kevp714 said:


> I just got finished going through this thread. all I can say is WOW! That is going to be one beautiful guitar when you are done with it. actually, i think it already is beautiful! ive never been much for the iceman body, but this does it for me for sure



Thanks dude! Appreciated 



> That Iceman looks killer! I did a Fireman a few months ago for a customer and used Purpleheart, Bubinga, White Maple and Mahogany for the body. Turned out awesome.
> 
> I really liked your original layout with a dark body and purpleheart strips along the center. I've got some Cocobolo which is a very dark wood with different colors in it. I've been wondering what to do with it. I think after seeing your original layout I'm going to put it with some Bloodwood strips along the middle and do a guitar body. Not sure what model to do just yet though.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this thing finished. It'll be interesting how heavy it is when you're all done.



Apart from the pink colour, that is sounding seriously awesome. You happen to have some pictures of that fireman? Can't really inmagine so much different woods  And i'm not sure if the cocobolo and the bloodwood will be nice when put together.. Both have a browny/redish colour to it... Perhaps bloodwood/ Limba? Or cocobolo with Lima, for that matter...

I'll post the weight, i'm rather curious myself too...


However!
Riding my bike back home this afternoon, some jackass thought no-one was coming his way, so i manged to get in full contact with a car hood. Needless to say, i ravaged his windshield  However, i managed to sort of damage my wrist, and it hurts like hell. Going to a doc. asap. Hopefully this won't slow me down to finishing this baby, because the sanding work that has to be done is still a whole lot. And ofcource, when i finaly managed to pick up my guitar in some weeks because i lacked the time, i'm stuck with my wrist and a week off school. Damnit!


----------



## MacTown09

I am not sure how you deal with that whole gettin hit by a car in the Netherlands but over here if someone hits you its a HUGE deal. Especially if they hurt you in anyway at all you can really get a lotta money outta them. You might wanna take advantage of this. You could start your own guitar company with the money you get!!


----------



## courtney2018

Jeroenofzo said:


> Apart from the pink colour, that is sounding seriously awesome. You happen to have some pictures of that fireman? Can't really inmagine so much different woods  And i'm not sure if the cocobolo and the bloodwood will be nice when put together.. Both have a browny/redish colour to it... Perhaps bloodwood/ Limba? Or cocobolo with Lima, for that matter...
> 
> I'll post the weight, i'm rather curious myself too...




Well, the pink color I've always had. Just haven't posted on SS.org in a long time, but feeling the desire to get back in and talk to people.

I've got pics of the first Fireman I did on my site. Click on "Fireman 1" and wait for the slide presentation to load up. Takes about 30 seconds or so. I need to go back and resize everything and save it safe for web to bring the file size down so you don't have to wait. Just haven't had the time to do it yet.

I'm working on another Fireman at the moment for a customer. It's all white korina. I'll be doing a neck for it as well with white korina and bubinga in the middle. And another customer wants a guitar of my own design in african mahogany, which is a RG shape but tweaked to my liking. I'll be doing a neck for that as well.

Going back to the cocobolo/bloodwood idea, I think I'm definitely going to be using that on a build. I think I'll make it my first 8 string. The bloodwood that I have is a dark red...very beautiful!

Right now I've got 3 body blanks ready to cut. One is figured african mahogany on top and figured purpleheart on the back. I believe it's going to be an Ibanez S body. Might make it a 7 string version.

I also have a blank that has mahogany, white korina and leopard wood that's going to be a Ibanez Destroyer shape. I've been thinking of making it a 7 string, but haven't decided completely on that.

The other I have is just basswood for an Ibanez XV500 shape, which I really love.


----------



## Andrew_B

Jeroenofzo said:


> I'll post the weight, i'm rather curious myself too...
> 
> 
> However!
> Riding my bike back home this afternoon, some jackass thought no-one was coming his way, so i manged to get in full contact with a car hood. Needless to say, i ravaged his windshield  However, i managed to sort of damage my wrist, and it hurts like hell. Going to a doc. asap. Hopefully this won't slow me down to finishing this baby, because the sanding work that has to be done is still a whole lot. And ofcource, when i finaly managed to pick up my guitar in some weeks because i lacked the time, i'm stuck with my wrist and a week off school. Damnit!


 
LOL nice work man.... 

im also interested in the weight and ballance of this thing



MacTown09 said:


> I am not sure how you deal with that whole gettin hit by a car in the Netherlands but over here if someone hits you its a HUGE deal. Especially if they hurt you in anyway at all you can really get a lotta money outta them. You might wanna take advantage of this. You could start your own guitar company with the money you get!!


 
^ same over here... 
you get hit by a car, you take them to court and get as much cash as you can lol....



courtney2018 said:


> Well, the pink color I've always had. Just haven't posted on SS.org in a long time, but feeling the desire to get back in and talk to people.


 
^now that your back, you need to do some build threads too  




> Right now I've got 3 body blanks ready to cut. One is figured african mahogany on top and figured purpleheart on the back. I believe it's going to be an Ibanez S body. Might make it a 7 string version.


 
damn americans... have access to all the figured woods


----------



## courtney2018

Andrew_B said:


> now that your back, you need to do some build threads too
> 
> damn americans... have access to all the figured woods




Will do, Capt.!

Actually, I buy my wood from a supplier in Arizona. I wish I could get the stuff at wholesale or find someone that isn't a middleman. This place in Arizona is the best place I've found so far and have a wide selection of woods. They do sales often too. They just did a 25% off exotic wood sale. Looks like they'll ship to Australia.


----------



## Apophis

looks really interesting so far


----------



## afireinside

looks sweet


----------



## BrainArt

Yeah.


----------



## afireinside

Man i want one........ how much?


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Apophis said:


> looks really interesting so far



Thanks dude 



afireinside said:


> looks sweet





afireinside said:


> Man i want one........ how much?



I'll come back on that later 



IbanezShredderB said:


> Yeah.



 Awesome 






UPDATE!

Today... I drilled holes 

First of all, Fretboard markers!






Filling the hole with glue






Pressed in the MOP marker with he help of ducttape. 






Done!






Drilled the output jack hole.











Dilled all holes for electronics. So that is done for now


----------



## Andrew_B

aarggghhhhhhh!!!!

POST FULL PICS 


stop teasing us lol... 



why white glue for side dots?

looks great



courtney2018 said:


> Will do, Capt.!
> 
> Actually, I buy my wood from a supplier in Arizona. I wish I could get the stuff at wholesale or find someone that isn't a middleman. This place in Arizona is the best place I've found so far and have a wide selection of woods. They do sales often too. They just did a 25% off exotic wood sale. Looks like they'll ship to Australia.


 

good 

i will check them out, cheers courts


----------



## BrainArt

Finish it already. 






































 It's looking awesome, man!


----------



## ralphy1976

looks awesome, maybe you should just stain it, or oil it!!!


----------



## Andrew_B

ralphy1976 said:


> looks awesome, maybe you should just stain it, or oil it!!!


 
he better do a clear coat or im going to slap him.....


----------



## ralphy1976

yeah i agree with you. a paint finish would kind of remove the METAWWLLLZZZ \m/ \m/ win factor of this build!!!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

ralphy1976 said:


> looks awesome, maybe you should just stain it, or oil it!!!





Andrew_B said:


> he better do a clear coat or im going to slap him.....





ralphy1976 said:


> yeah i agree with you. a paint finish would kind of remove the METAWWLLLZZZ \m/ \m/ win factor of this build!!!



Yeah.. Ash is going to be stained black, pores will be filled with silver/grey porefiller, and then a few layers of clearcoat to let the woods shine through 



IbanezShredderB said:


> Finish it already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking awesome, man!



 Thanks!



Andrew_B said:


> aarggghhhhhhh!!!!
> 
> POST FULL PICS
> 
> 
> stop teasing us lol...
> 
> 
> 
> why white glue for side dots?
> 
> looks great



Thanks dude  
I used titebond for glueing the markers, so that explains the white colour.


----------



## Rokkaholic

courtney2018 said:


> Will do, Capt.!
> 
> Actually, I buy my wood from a supplier in Arizona. I wish I could get the stuff at wholesale or find someone that isn't a middleman. This place in Arizona is the best place I've found so far and have a wide selection of woods. They do sales often too. They just did a 25% off exotic wood sale. Looks like they'll ship to Australia.



Do you know anybody that makes unfinished routed bodies in AZ? I want to start a project like this but I am going to start easy first.


----------



## courtney2018

Rokkaholic said:


> Do you know anybody that makes unfinished routed bodies in AZ? I want to start a project like this but I am going to start easy first.




Sorry, I don't know anyone in AZ that does guitar work.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Gnarf!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Half a month further, some personal problems and what not, i could find the time to pick this up again...






Fb glued up






Cutting the SS frets to length and fitting











Pressing the fret in











Fretting complete!






How it looks like today






Artsy picture! 

I'm hoping to provide you more update pictures tomorrow!


----------



## st2012




----------



## Empryrean

ss frets


----------



## Customisbetter

This build is awesome. I haven't read through the entire thing as i have a quick question for Mr. Andrew...



Andrew_B said:


> iv been staring at my single string bridges for a while now and like....
> you gotta ground each one....
> wish i had of thought about that before i built the body im putting them on lol....



Is not it possible to just use a metal string retainer bar behind the nut instead of grounding each bridge saddle?


----------



## canuck brian

Looking good there!

by the way - very nicely done fret pressing jig. It's so simple i can't believe i hadn't seen something like it before.


----------



## Daggorath

Looks very nice. That body style works pretty well for 7-8 strings really.


----------



## TomParenteau

That neck is lookin' mighty straight!


----------



## Gameboypdc

I'm so jealous of your build man. It's just beautiful!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

canuck brian said:


> Looking good there!
> 
> by the way - very nicely done fret pressing jig. It's so simple i can't believe i hadn't seen something like it before.



Yeah, thanks dude!
I made it at first out of a piece of ash.. but i couldn't get the radius right, so i got a brianfort later on, to just saw a slice off my radius block  Works wonders, don't think it's a everlasting tool, but 1 or 2 fretboards are easyly done with it


----------



## redlol

got any other builds planned? this doesnt seem like your first build- looking very professional shall be good for the br00oo0tallz


----------



## Werwolf999

To the OP, that is a great looking guitar.

Now why Ibanez won't make a 7 string Iceman is beyond me. Although if they did, they'd probably put one of those hideous reverse headstocks on it.


----------



## afireinside

need finish pics!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Neck roughly shaped. It's yummy, it's like a standard D-Profile only a tad thicker ( from 20 to 21 mm over 12 frets ) than a Wizzard-II

The router-fuckup is clearly seen, It isn't a big problem.. But still, it's big.

Thanks for all the thumbs up 

And i build this 7 to show ibanez i can build even cooler guitars


----------



## damigu

if you straightened up the edges of the router mess-up and fill it with clear epoxy, it would actually look like a kind of cool accent.


----------



## Customisbetter

I literally gasped when i saw that last pic.


----------



## BrainArt

Finally! Some more progress on this beauty of a beast!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Getting there...





















As you can see, fretwork is as good as done. So is the neck. 

Now the awesome progress of sanding and prepping for paint.

Sorry i've been inactive lately, trying to up that a little bit more... 
More progress pics soon!


----------



## Fred the Shred

It's looking killer, mate!


----------



## Prydogga

That neck looks ridiculously comfortable, except for the obvious little damage, I can't wait for this build to be finished 



Werwolf999 said:


> they'd probably put one of those hideous reverse headstocks on it.



I think you might be alone with that idea.


----------



## Empryrean

it almost looks like a flesh wound the way it's red inside the little mishap


----------



## BrainArt

^ Yeah it does.



It really is looking extremely good, dude!


----------



## redlol

wow man ive followed this build for a while now and i jus gotta say youve done anawesome job for a first build. i would love to do something like this if i had the tools/patience/skills and i cansee that this is a guitar that will be unique and special. 

ps wots going on the headstock?


----------



## Andrew_B

Jeroenofzo said:


> The router-fuckup is clearly seen, It isn't a big problem.. But still, it's big.


 
i knew that would happen lol 

hmm could rout a shallow 4 inch long (or so) slot down the back of the neck and shape a matching wenge fillet to glue in it... 

are the centres of your frets seated? or are my eyes deceiving me 
you gotta seat those centres 

looks good man, be proud


----------



## Ultraworld

That looks great. The neck thru design is the way to go. Good Luck


----------



## -K4G-

Wow.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Andrew_B said:


> i knew that would happen lol
> 
> hmm could rout a shallow 4 inch long (or so) slot down the back of the neck and shape a matching wenge fillet to glue in it...
> 
> are the centres of your frets seated? or are my eyes deceiving me
> you gotta seat those centres
> 
> looks good man, be proud



Aha the mighty andrew responding! 
Yeah, the frets are pretty much spot on, only the light is not from my camera and what you see, is the shadow on the FB itself 



Ultraworld said:


> That looks great. The neck thru design is the way to go. Good Luck





-K4G- said:


> Wow.



Thanks for the replies guys! Thanks! 



redlol said:


> wow man ive followed this build for a while now and i jus gotta say youve done anawesome job for a first build. i would love to do something like this if i had the tools/patience/skills and i cansee that this is a guitar that will be unique and special.
> 
> ps wots going on the headstock?



Whatcha mean? What logo is goign on there or something like that?
Thanks for the thumbs up btw!


----------



## Andrew_B

Jeroenofzo said:


> Aha the mighty andrew responding!
> Yeah, the frets are pretty much spot on, only the light is not from my camera and what you see, is the shadow on the FB itself


 
LOL mighty aye? 

good, if the centres arent down you will get buzzing later on

strung it up yet?

was it fun filing the ends of the ss frets? haha



> Whatcha mean? What logo is goign on there or something like that?
> Thanks for the thumbs up btw!


 
yea i assume he means logo


----------



## tuttermuts

Love how the wood grain twists in the curves, and that volute looks awesome too.
Great stuff!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Long time ago, i had the dream of builing a iceman7

This dream is now going to continue! 
Ton of reasons that were holding this build up, and i hope i'm finally past the issues and i can get the first clear coat on in two weeks.







First, i sanded the whole guitar to a finishable 280 Grit, I oficcially hate sanding, so alot of time went into that. But you can't really capture amounts of work until the clear goes on






I started working on the nut! Blackdroïd slip  I'm close to discovering the material. Maybe i'll tell for 5$..






As you can see, the guitar was still in a pretty rough shape here.






I screwed the bridges on (with other screws, don't worry, i got black ones!) to check the minimal action






That looks alright does it? 






Does it? 






So i started making a recess for the bridges. Because that was the minimal action the were on... (sorry for the crappy pic)






Much better now! this is around a millimeter from the frets.






Now, this is more like it. With a triangulair 'nut' i could set the action pretty fast, and this was about as low as i liked it. Still, no fretbuzz. I think this is less than a millimeter between the string and the fret






I couldn't hold myself, but i did a testfit for my 'buckers. Guess the cavities are pretty good designed, they fit in like a glove!











What the body looks like now 






E-Cookie for the one who finds the router fuckup now. If you look close you can find it, but that would be really greedy for the cookie right?  

I'm sorry this build is taking almost 3 months longer than planned. Personal life can be a bitch sometimes. I had over 60-hour of school last month every week, and apart from that the travelling and ofcource the much appreciated relaxing  Don't worry, the second this is finished, the new project will be rolling in and out in 4 months. Or atleast, that's the plan 

For those who interested some time ago:

This guitar weighs exaclty 3.0 Kilos, that's 6.6 lb


----------



## lateralus819

Damn that looks gorgeous, fantastic job so far!


----------



## Customisbetter

awesome. and i saw the router fuck up immediately.


----------



## TomParenteau

I love that thing.


----------



## Raoul Duke

Awesome, cant wait to see this baby finished


----------



## BrainArt

Yay, more progress! It's looking good, dude.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Thank you for the -up



Customisbetter said:


> awesome. and i saw the router fuck up immediately.



I don't belive you!


----------



## Evil7

I just spent forever reading this whole Thread... Good JOB!
amazing


----------



## guitar4tw

Good job covering up the router accident, looks awesome!


----------



## Skyblue

Dude, that thing looks SICK! 
I can wait to see it finished... 
Now you made me want to build my own guitar one day, probably not going to happen lol.


----------



## TheWreck

Just finish reading this whole thread, and the only thing to say is,

Awesome Guitar Build Man!!!


----------



## Dooky

Awesome work dude. You are inspiring me to get off my ass and start work on my build.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Thanks for all the positve comments guys!

I've stumbled upon a problem. I want to stain the guitar at this point. I only want the ash to be stained, and the neck laminates to be umtouched. My guess is masking tape will give atleast one solution. However i'm worried the stain will go underneath the tape resulting in a fuckup finish. Any tips here?


----------



## nocareever

what if you tried staining the edge of the ash close to the laminates with a small brush with masking tapre over the laminates and then go on to the rest of the ash? would it show you had passed twice or not?


----------



## Jeroenofzo

No, the stain get sucked into the ash pretty well, i don't think it will show. It's the blackest of black stain so i don't think i should worry about that.

I was thinking about the brush idea too.. gotta work on that


----------



## Malacoda

The purpleheart looks amazing!


----------



## dream-thief

Mayb etry a few layers of masking tape? It depends on whether the stain soaks through the tape easily or not. If it doesn't really, try a few layers of tape on something else and do a heavy spray on it to test out how much you'll need to be safe.

Just an Idea, I'm not really much good at any of this guitar building malarkey, but I can just about deal with common sense.

I'm really loving the guitar by the way, and I used to hate Icemans


----------



## Jeroenofzo

dream-thief said:


> Mayb etry a few layers of masking tape? It depends on whether the stain soaks through the tape easily or not. If it doesn't really, try a few layers of tape on something else and do a heavy spray on it to test out how much you'll need to be safe.
> 
> Just an Idea, I'm not really much good at any of this guitar building malarkey, but I can just about deal with common sense.
> 
> I'm really loving the guitar by the way, and I used to hate Icemans



Commit to your fears! 

Its not the liqiud-proofness of the tape, but the power to islolate the wood from getting underneath it. So it has to stick.. pretty well i think. I'm hoping to update soon with a stained black iceman


----------



## Prax

if possible you should try to post some vids of the guitar in action upon completion, I'm interested in seeing it in it go!


----------



## Ironbird

Just went through all the pages, you have done an amazing job! That Iceman is just marvelous, my friend.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Ironbird said:


> Just went through all the pages, you have done an amazing job! That Iceman is just marvelous, my friend.



Thanks, thats always nice to hear 



Prax said:


> if possible you should try to post some vids of the guitar in action upon completion, I'm interested in seeing it in it go!



I'm not sure if i can do a vid, but ill try some clips atleast


----------



## Prydogga

Holy shit it's nearly done?! This will win a GOTM for sure, great stuff man!


----------



## Andrew_B

Jeroenofzo said:


> Thanks for all the positve comments guys!
> 
> I've stumbled upon a problem. I want to stain the guitar at this point. I only want the ash to be stained, and the neck laminates to be umtouched. My guess is masking tape will give atleast one solution. However i'm worried the stain will go underneath the tape resulting in a fuckup finish. Any tips here?


 

1, about time you got back here

2, theres a few methods to avoid dye bleeding...

do a test with some different tapes (hopefully you kept your ofcuts)

its not that the stain actually seeps through the masking tape....
it seeps under it,
electrical tape is meant to be decent, and is supposed to have minimul seepage, i havnt relly tested it myself yet though.

another method is to clear coat/lacquer the areas you want to keep the stain off, then stain, and scrape those areas clean (like scraping a clear coat off of plastic binding...)


another method would be to apply the stain wih one of them neat foam brushes with a straight edge, and brush on thin coats of stain... but that takes effort lol


good job on the router fuck up fix man...
what method did you use to fix it?


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

Do you plan on an oil finish? Why not just go ahead an oil finish the neck laminates and put a few coats on. That will effectively seal all the visible parts of the neck and prevent the stain from seeping through under the tape, at least in a visible way.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Andrew_B said:


> 1, about time you got back here
> 
> 2, theres a few methods to avoid dye bleeding...
> 
> do a test with some different tapes (hopefully you kept your ofcuts)
> 
> its not that the stain actually seeps through the masking tape....
> it seeps under it,
> electrical tape is meant to be decent, and is supposed to have minimul seepage, i havnt relly tested it myself yet though.
> 
> another method is to clear coat/lacquer the areas you want to keep the stain off, then stain, and scrape those areas clean (like scraping a clear coat off of plastic binding...)
> 
> 
> another method would be to apply the stain wih one of them neat foam brushes with a straight edge, and brush on thin coats of stain... but that takes effort lol
> 
> 
> good job on the router fuck up fix man...
> what method did you use to fix it?



Thanks dude, you missed me lol?

Gotta try electrical tape! And yes, i was thinking about that clearcoat thing, but then using wax or some kind.. dunno if that reacts with the wood tho..

I built a new neck in the time i was away 

Nah i just put a bit of wood back in there 



xtrustisyoursx said:


> Do you plan on an oil finish? Why not just go ahead an oil finish the neck laminates and put a few coats on. That will effectively seal all the visible parts of the neck and prevent the stain from seeping through under the tape, at least in a visible way.



I'm planning on a clearcoat finish 



prydogga said:


> Holy shit it's nearly done?! This will win a GOTM for sure, great stuff man!



I will not say it's nearly done but i'm getting close!


----------



## leandroab

Jesus christ Jeroenofzo! This is taking longer than my baritone conversion! (which didn't even start yet!)

I can't wait to see this completed!


----------



## thefool

can't wait to see this finished! and the mess up on the neck isnt that bad. it will be an easy fix just drop an inlay in there or a piece of cool wood


----------



## Andrew_B

Jeroenofzo said:


> Thanks dude, you missed me lol?
> 
> Gotta try electrical tape! And yes, i was thinking about that clearcoat thing, but then using wax or some kind.. dunno if that reacts with the wood tho..
> 
> I built a new neck in the time i was away
> 
> Nah i just put a bit of wood back in there


 

 nooo i didnt miss you, i missed the guitar 

hmm i dont think wax would give much protection, it also wont really leave a straight line like the tape should, 

wait.....!

i have a great idea!

you

should

LEAVE IT NATURAL


----------



## Origin

Dude...this thing is going to be fucking incredible. Take your time *cool shades*


----------



## Nicklas

Yeah rushing things is not the way.

Very nice build! Keep it up.

Grtz,
N.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin

amazing. abso-fuckin-lutely amazing.


----------



## technomancer

That's looking pretty sweet


----------



## thefpb2

Dude...that mockup is so tight, please make that happen


----------



## Kapee

Any progress?


----------



## 7-even

Holy shit, that´s a nice project! 

Too bad, that Ibanez fucks around...They need definitly an Iceman seven string Prestige in their catalogue.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Kapee said:


> Any progress?



Yes. Progress is there. Pics inbound after the weekend, when she is prepared for clearcoat


----------



## Andrew_B

Jeroenofzo said:


> Yes. Progress is there. Pics inbound after the weekend, when she is prepared for clearcoat


----------



## 7StringSupra

Wow! That is one sick looking guitar! It makes me want to build one too. Maybe one day, right now I'm just gonna try and learn from other people's builds for a while  This one is definitely a winner


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Thanks! 

Updates:













The badboy filled and stained!









Front






What the finish is going to look like with clearcoat on it.

Next week: 

Clear coated iceman! 

EDIT: Working pictures now


----------



## daveycrockett

very very nice rep 1


----------



## Jeroenofzo

And one without the masking tape:


----------



## 4jfor

Damn thats hot, I wish the stain was more black/grey and less brown but still, that is one sexy mofo. Nice work


----------



## metaljazz247

Inspiration has been received. 

Thanks for doling it out so generously. 

\m/


----------



## Andrew_B

Jeroenofzo said:


> What the finish is going to look like with clearcoat on it.


 

looks good man


----------



## 77zark77

very very Nice job ! I'd love to have a 7-string Iceman, one day.....!
ant thanks for all the pics and the explanations


----------



## shadowlife

Looks hot. Can't wait to see the whole thing when it's cleared.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

I've run into a problem, and that's the logo. Noting i can't handle though. I just need some time to figure it out. And to serve you fellow sevenstringers i got a bunch of eye-candy for you and you only! This is with two unsanded clearcoats applied.




































And the logo for the headstock 






The problem is that i want the logo in white. and home-made logo's are best applied by a transparant sheet that you print your logo on, and then add a few more clearcoats to seal it off. So the problem here is, that i can't print white on a transparant sheet.


----------



## Empryrean

looks really good man!


----------



## Lord RG7321

so you used CAD to make that mockup?


----------



## Jeroenofzo

I did, and with photoshop i 'coloured' the guitar. Everytime i look at it it cracks me up because i can do so much better these days.


----------



## thefool

awesome guitar man can't wait to see it finished


----------



## scherzo1928

omg please finish this guitar, cant wait to see it finished.
Are you going to try to get a darker color on the ash, like in the sketch?
I really love the idea of this guitar, it makes me want to start my own axe! Great Job!


----------



## Digideus

Jeroenofzo said:


> So the problem here is, that i can't print white on a transparant sheet.



how about getting a sign writing company to do it in white vinyl?


----------



## JohnIce

Digideus said:


> how about getting a sign writing company to do it in white vinyl?


 
That's what I thought too. If you do that, you could take it a step further and do it in silver or something


----------



## steffgang

That is a fantastic build man! I really appreciate the way you approached every little detail of it. I wanna know some more about the clear coat finishing - what is the product you are using (polyurethane or what?! ), how do you apply it (sinking/brush), will you sand and with what sand paper sizes?! It will be very helpful to me to have some details on that process. Can't wait to see that thing finished


----------



## Jeroenofzo

I've decided to let the logo for what it is and finish this thing up.
New coats starting this weekend!

As for the paint, i've got no idea. I'm spraying a few more coats and then i'll sand from 800 - 2K wet i think, and then reapply coats with sanding in between. I calculated that i'll spray around 10 - 12 layers, and after the sixth i start sanding. I'll probaly sand down some layers, but i want it to be shiny!
I'm using celluose spray paint, and that's all i can tell you about it because i don't know that much about it. 

Finishing is a learning curve that you have to find out your own, because i never get anyone else their methods really.


----------



## 777

Its been over a year since build day 1, finish it already!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

777 said:


> Its been over a year since build day 1, finish it already!!!!!!!



Do not remind me of that!


----------



## 777

Jeroenofzo said:


> Do not remind me of that!



Well atleast youre making progress, unlike some builds on this forum 

Awesome axe tho


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Teaser!
Next week i'll start buffing it and installing the hardware.

ALMOST!


----------



## BrainArt

OMG!!! I had forgotten about this until I saw it in my subscriptions on here.  It's looking good, dude!!!


----------



## TomParenteau

That thing is turning out so nice!


----------



## 4jfor

Jeroenofzo said:


> Teaser!



Bastard!!

I love this project


----------



## Jeroenofzo

IbanezShredderB said:


> OMG!!! I had forgotten about this until I saw it in my subscriptions on here.  It's looking good, dude!!!



How can you forget? Granted, it's taking a tad too long 



TomPerverteau said:


> That thing is turning out so nice!



Thanks mate  Almost done! I have to wait untill the finish is completely hard, and thus staring at it for a week. My hands want to finish this thing!



4jfor said:


> Bastard!!
> 
> I love this project



Hah thanks dude!


----------



## TomParenteau

Jeroenofzo said:


> Thanks mate  Almost done! I have to wait untill the finish is completely hard, and thus staring at it for a week. My hands want to finish this thing!


 
Building or working on guitars shouldn't be a "hurry up" thing. My project is taking forever, too.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

TomPerverteau said:


> Building or working on guitars shouldn't be a "hurry up" thing. My project is taking forever, too.



True thing. 

The other day i was lurking the sevenstring section, and saw a chris woods body that was ordered 3 years ago. Considering that, i'm doing well.


----------



## Empryrean

So..heh





WHERES THE UPDATE!?


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Itsa incoming!

Just be patient for a few days.. I'll show some pictures then. But that's all i'm saying thus far!


----------



## Andrew_B

Jeroenofzo said:


> Itsa incoming!
> 
> Just be patient for a few days.. I'll show some pictures then. But that's all i'm saying thus far!


 
come on!! lazy


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Okay okay,

Higher ressies incoming next week, when i got the camera off my brother 











That's it for now greedy bastards


----------



## youheardme

That's awesome! We're gonna need some sound clips of this as well!


----------



## Dentom79

omg that looks amazing 
Did you use tung oil to achieve that dark finish?


----------



## vampiregenocide

That is hot!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Thanks all!

@Dentom

I filled the pores with black pore filler and stained the wood grey/brownish.
After that i clearcoated


----------



## Andrew_B

you gotta be happy with that man 

came up great 

now whats next?


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Andrew_B said:


> you gotta be happy with that man
> 
> came up great
> 
> now whats next?



Getting a job, buying a Axefx and some more 19" goodness. Perhaps a VettaII.
After that? A 27" carved top 

Thanks dude


----------



## Andrew_B

Jeroenofzo said:


> Getting a job, buying a Axefx and some more 19" goodness. Perhaps a VettaII.
> After that? A 27" carved top
> 
> Thanks dude


 
excellent


----------



## BrainArt

Dude, that looks amazing, man!  I love it.


----------



## Bungle

That. Thing. Looks. FUCKING AWESOME.

I suspect the coming hi-res pictures will be followed by some massive boners.


----------



## BrainArt

Bungle said:


> That. Thing. Looks. FUCKING AWESOME.
> 
> I suspect the coming hi-res pictures will be followed by some massive boners.



Mine is already starting!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Bungle said:


> That. Thing. Looks. FUCKING AWESOME.
> 
> I suspect the coming hi-res pictures will be followed by some massive boners.



Watch the language 

Oh, when you click the link, be sure to have some spare underwear around.


----------



## scherzo1928

Boioioioing


----------



## Jontain

Well done, have ready the build thread from start to finish and it looks like it came out fantastic!

Congrats


----------



## Lucas_061287

Man, this thing is sweet. Perfect!!! I hate to do this, but I'm TOTALLY copying the woods/dyes for my EC based build . Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Lucas_061287 said:


> Man, this thing is sweet. Perfect!!! I hate to do this, but I'm TOTALLY copying the woods/dyes for my EC based build . Hope you don't mind.



Last time i checked my name wasn't written on the piece of wood you ordered.
It feels great to be a inspiration to you all


----------



## flo

It's unbeliveable how blind I can be. How can I have missed this thread? This is some excellent shit dude!


----------

